# The American TPU Clubhouse.



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a clubhouse for *AMERICANS* only. A gather place for the 1337 *AMERICAN *members. A one stop shop for *AMERICANS * to talk about how awesome we are and how the rest of the world are noobs!
















PM me to become a member.

Founder: George Washington.

Members:
X-Wing Pilot Porkins
TheMailMan78
brandonwh64
Black Haru
TheLaughingMan
REAYTH
jasper1605
Wrigleyvillain
mastrdrver
1Kurgan1
DanishDevil
hellrazor 
freaksavior
BarbaricSoul 
Damn_Smooth 
MT Alex 
crazyeyesreaper
DannibusX
ShiBDiB 
HammerON


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hell mo freackin yea!!!






*EDIT*

I LOLED!!



TheMailMan78 said:


> *Founder: George Washington.*


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 27, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/



I LOLed and then I LMFAO .


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

i worked in the american embassy in london for a bit,during the "sadly insane" war on terror..
does that count?
obviously its no reflection on the hot chicks america has to offer who love the english language but god knows the women who worked in that building had faces like a welders bench!


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

Amerikans are _*pussies!*_ Hell yeah!! 

_<qubit fostering peace, love and understanding between our two tribes. >_


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, what americans? Ah, seems you talk about one country residents of 3 continents, those pesky USA'ers. 

No prob, we, the dutch, also generalize and call ourselves every day Europeans, not being representative of them, of course, but who cares.

Of course, if you called yourselves Northamericans, there are still a shitload of Canadians who would complain... so your case is luckless. 

How do you call yourselves without sounding assholic? 

Time to conquer the whole 3 continents! hahahahaha

PS: joking but still.... a linguistic Verdun.


----------



## REAYTH (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/





MightyMission said:


> i worked in the american embassy in london for a bit,during the "sadly insane" war on terror..
> does that count?
> obviously its no reflection on the hot chicks america has to offer who love the english language but god knows the women who worked in that building had faces like a welders bench!





qubit said:


> Amerikans are _*pussies!*_ Hell yeah!!
> 
> _<qubit fostering peace, love and understanding between our two tribes. >_





erixx said:


> Sorry, what americans? Ah, seems you talk about one country residents of 3 continents, those pesky USA'ers.
> 
> No prob, we, the dutch, also generalize and call ourselves every day Europeans, not being representative of them, of course, but who cares.
> 
> ...



Look at all the noobs that are trying to bask in the light that is AMERICAN. NOOBS!


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

get a hair cut dude!


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

bleeeeee!


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 27, 2011)

God save America! Well somebody has to do it and he seems like the best equipped for the task.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

Quality


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

AMERICAN!


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> AMERICAN!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/_burger-the-best.jpg



_Damn_ I'm hungry! How do I eat it off the screen?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> _Damn_ I'm hungry! How do I eat it off the screen?



IF you were AMERICAN you could.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> obviously its no reflection on the *huge ass chicks *america has to offer who love the english language but god knows the women who worked in that building had faces like a welders bench!



Let me fix that for you

MM you are being invaded lmao serves you right for trying to infiltrate our clubhouse


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 27, 2011)

hahaha,if only the screen wasnt by prikk...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Let me fix that for you
> 
> MM you are being invaded lmao serves you right for trying to infiltrate our clubhouse
> 
> http://www.cn010.net/data/media/16/euro_vs_america.jpg



Unlike the British we don't whine and cry about everything. "Oh noes an American is in our little clubhouse...WAAAAAAAA" You can come in here all you want and bitch. We will just laugh at you and stay AWESOME.


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

Never in my lifetime I've found a manual about how to eat the fucking burgers without incurring in sticky fingers, etc... what a stupid form of eating! haha

BTW, I like 50% of you, strongly, and dislike the other 50% like fat people, fast food, SUV's and mormons, NRA etc.
Other countries, i don't like, don't think, don't remember... 

You should make a poll about what is the best thing of the USA (or USA'ers). I am really curious.... Most will say fighter jets and period.


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

BTW, WhyTF do flags need STARS? Nobody has been at a star!!!!!!!!! This goes both EU and USA way


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> Never in my lifetime I've found a manual about how to eat the fucking burgers without incurring in sticky fingers, etc... what a stupid form of eating! haha
> 
> BTW, I like 50% of you, strongly, and dislike the other 50% like fat people, fast food, SUV's and mormons, NRA etc.
> Other countries, i don't like, don't think, don't remember...
> ...



I would start a poll about your country but nobody would give a fuck.



erixx said:


> BTW, WhyTF do flags need STARS? Nobody has been at a star!!!!!!!!! This goes both EU and USA way



Yall added stars because you wanted to be like AMERICA!


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yall added stars because you wanted to be like AMERIKA!



Fixed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in for some reason.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.debtbombshell.com/

UK's dept...


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Let me fix that for you
> 
> MM you are being invaded lmao serves you right for trying to infiltrate our clubhouse
> 
> http://www.cn010.net/data/media/16/euro_vs_america.jpg



The one on the right is TheMailMan78.

Does this mean you're going to start wars against the other clubs if they don't give you their oil?  Cause apparently you're addicted to it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> The one on the right is TheMailMan78.
> 
> Does this mean you're going to start wars against the other clubs if they don't give you their oil?  Cause apparently your addicted to it?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/addict.jpg



You wanna be an AMERICAN so bad you even have one as your avatar!


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

Mailbomb, sorry, Mailman, haha, the issue is that saying "nobody cares" and calling yourselves ""Americans" is just as stupid and worrysome as the Germans calling themselves "Arians", you know it but don't do shit about it.

You are just a genetic macro-soup of all convicts and extremists of the old continent (like those Aussies, but worse, hahaha) PLUS the tortilla and taco shit, and what does it give... OVERHEATING! Lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> Mailbomb, sorry, Mailman, haha, the issue is that saying "nobody cares" and calling yourselves ""Americans" is just as stupid and worrysome as the Germans calling themselves "Arians", you know it but don't do shit about it.
> 
> You are just a genetic macro-soup of all convicts and extremists of the old continent (like those Aussies, but worse, hahaha) PLUS the tortilla and taco shit, and what does it give... OVERHEATING! Lol


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You wanna be an AMERICAN so bad you even have one as your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/Untitled-1641.gif



I am American.  North American.


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

Mail, that pic is gay, disturbing....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> Mail, that pic is gay, disturbing....



Anyway you're a moor aren't you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Isn't the price of gas in the UK over double that of US....


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

roger moor, anyone? haha

(Im leaving, this is nonsense, of course!)


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Isn't the price of gas in the UK over double that of US....



Belsen was a gas, for sure


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Isn't the price of gas in the UK over double that of US....



Fail troll, it wasn't a UK member who posted that  oh and what dept were you on about?? or did you mean debt?........ 

In all seriousness, enjoy your clubhouse MM, i am sure it will be totally awesome (like wow) though seriously don't complain when people come in here to troll you after you have been doing for the best part of 2 weeks over in the UK clubhouse (amongst other places), and in all honestly we took it all in jest, swearing and rising to the bait just shows you to be a bit of a douche who can shell out but not really take it on the chin. 

Tally ho old chaps 

Oh and very original title and theme lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Fail troll, it wasn't a UK member who posted that  oh and what dept were you on about?? or did you mean debt?........
> 
> In all seriousness, enjoy your clubhouse MM, i am sure it will be totally awesome (like wow) though seriously don't complain when people come in here to troll you after you have been doing for the best part of 2 weeks over in the UK clubhouse (amongst other places), and in all honestly we took it all in jest, swearing and rising to the bait just shows you to be a bit of a douche who can shell out but not really take it on the chin.
> 
> ...



The Brits are great at taking it on the chin I hear.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Fail troll, it wasn't a UK member who posted that  oh and what dept were you on about?? or did you mean debt?........
> 
> In all seriousness, enjoy your clubhouse MM, i am sure it will be totally awesome (like wow) though seriously don't complain when people come in here to troll you after you have been doing for the best part of 2 weeks over in the UK clubhouse (amongst other places), and in all honestly we took it all in jest, swearing and rising to the bait just shows you to be a bit of a douche who can shell out but not really take it on the chin.
> 
> ...



Me fail? You come here posting shit about America like nothing is wrong with the UK. Over half the world is in economic turmoil. 

I see this thread being closed and I also think we should move threads like this and UK club house to GN.net due to these issues


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Now, now calm down guys. Its all in good fun. I love all TPU members.....expect Dan. He touched me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me fail? You come here posting shit about America like nothing is wrong with the UK. Over half the world is in economic turmoil.
> 
> I see this thread being closed and I also think we should move threads like this and UK club house to GN.net due to these issues



seriously, go take some air, it was a troll aimed at the UK when it wasn't even in reply to someone from the UK clubhouse you were replying to. 

In all fairness people have just come in here to stir it up a bit as TMM being the cheeky fella that he is has been hanging round the UK cubhouse a bit with his usual wit and humour so don't take offence to the influx of people dropping by to HIS clubhouse and trolling it about a bit, it is all in context, but also in good humour so don't take offence  



TheMailMan78 said:


> Now, now calm down guys. Its all in good fun. I love all TPU members.....expect Dan. He touched me.



haha


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> AMERICAN!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/_burger-the-best.jpg



thats no burger ... this is a burger ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> thats no burger ... this is a burger ...
> 
> http://supersizedmeals.com/gallery/...2_GALLERYSID=8fb0b3e07ba494cfab58b88cfaaaf46b
> 
> http://supersizedmeals.com/gallery/...2_GALLERYSID=8fb0b3e07ba494cfab58b88cfaaaf46b



An AMERICAN burger made in Mexico it seems


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol ... Las Vegas, but might as well be


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

well, "LAS VEGAS" doesn't sound like an English word, huh? 
From the Mississippi onward it is all stolen land 

Well, here we have MALAGA which is a 3000 years old Phoenician topology.


----------



## Frick (Jun 27, 2011)

troll troll troll troll here troll troll


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> well, "LAS VEGAS" doesn't sound like an English word, huh?
> From the Mississippi onward it is all stolen land
> 
> Well, here we have MALAGA which is a 3000 years old Phoenician topology.



Didn't you have an 800 year "occupation" by moors? How many times has the US been occupied?.......Oh yeah....NEVER. 

Most of ya are still moors in denial.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

The moors were actually a very forward and scientific branch of muslims.  Not to be confused with fundamentalist doctrine. 

I think most people have missed the point with Mailman's grand creation.  It's a satirical take on the UK forum.  It's not serious.  All that flag waving bollocks is for show.  Mailman is easily one of the most 'off the cuff' folks on these forums and his humour is 'out there'.  I salute you Mailman for dragging everyone in, like a black hole of awesomeness.

Now bring on some of that friendly fire you American's are so good at 

ps- patriotism is just another form of fundamentalism, it's also what governments rely on to keep stupid people in power and clever people moaning about it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

There is a time for every thing 

And some say, you are since ever run by lobbies... no need to tell which.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> There is a time for every thing
> 
> And some say, you are since ever run by lobbies... no need to tell which.



Allahu Akbar!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Allahu Akbar!



It's a trap!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Now bring on some of that friendly fire you American's are so good at



Its not friendly fire. You Brits just get in the way of our awesomeness.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not friendly fire. You Brits just get in the way of our awesomeness.



Damn straight it's not friendly either.  If we hadn't gotten in the way of your bullets you'd probably have won Vietnam too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Damn straight it's not friendly either.  If we hadn't gotten in the way of your bullets you'd probably have won Vietnam too.



We did win. They just couldn't take how awesome we were so we had to leave. AMERICANS know how to have mercy on the less awesome.


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

Vietnam was French back in the good old days! Those Vietnam fries are awesome.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We did win. They just couldn't take how awesome we were so we had to leave. AMERICANS know how to have mercy on the less awesome.



Shit man, I knew you guys won!  It's all a f*cking conspiracy to allow Vietnamese imports.  You better tell these loafers dude that NASA didn't make it to the moon now....

THEY MADE IT TO MARS!!!!!!!

AWESOME


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 27, 2011)

Can I start the Earth TPU Club House?

Or the Human Race TPU Club House?

I think I'd have a lot of members and that my power would grow indefinitely.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Shit man, I knew you guys won!  It's all a f*cking conspiracy to allow Vietnamese imports.  You better tell these loafers dude that NASA didn't make it to the moon now....
> 
> THEY MADE IT TO MARS!!!!!!!
> 
> AWESOME



Shit we already got a McDonald's on Mars.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

I heard Elvis runs it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a rip of our UK clubhouse!


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> This is a rip of our UK clubhouse!



Yeah, I claim kopyrite!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> This is a rip of our UK clubhouse!



Our level of awesome cannot be defined by the word "rip". As a matter of fact nothing in the UK can compare to AMERICAS level of awesome.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

No one post this video yet? Sad.

[yt]sWS-FoXbjVI[/yt]


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yeah, I claim kopyrite!!!



I think we Brits have copyleft instead...

3 hours and we are already on 3rd page. Americans, so much shit.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

This is better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnPWJOJYVKc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

Qubit quotes his own quote in sig is fail beyond fail.... EU trend?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 3 hours and we are already on 3rd page. Americans, so much *AWESOME!*



Fixed.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> patriotism is just another form of fundamentalism, it's also what governments rely on to keep stupid people in power and clever people moaning about it.


Your right we should have a royal family to own most of our real estate and tax us so they can "vacation" because they have no actual power anymore... we should try that too... I nominate Pee Wee Herman for King Cause that's the same as your queen

Edit: and most of the places the stupid drone soldiers of America have to go and clean up were once part of Brittan so really we are wiping your ass after the fact


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Qubit quotes his own quote in sig is fail beyond fail.... EU trend?



There is no EU.  We all hate each other.  Germany has fought everyone twice, France and UK have fought numerous times, Spain and UK have fought, Italy fought with the Germans against everyone else.  The EU is just put there to annoy everyone.  

Even in the UK we all have 'disagreements'.  Strictly speaking, the Welsh and Scottish hate the English and vice versa and the Northern Irish like the English.  The Southern English hate the Northerners (anything north of Lewisham!), the Cornish are separatists and the Highlanders (in Scotland) speak funny and kinda have funny habits on Sundays.

Feel free to have a go at the EU, it bothers nobody dude.

It's kinda like Texas and the rest of the US.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Your right we should have a royal family to own most of our real estate and tax us so they can "vacation" because they have no actual power anymore... we should try that too... I nominate Pee Wee Herman for King Cause that's the same as your queen
> 
> Edit: and most of the places the stupid drone soldiers of America have to go and clean up were once part of Brittan so really we are wiping your ass after the fact



lol. Just lol.  You are nowhere near as Awesome as Mailman, I can't reply to you anymore.  I want Mailman to tell me how Awesome America is again. 

Mailman?


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> There is no EU.  We all hate each other.  Germany has fought everyone twice, France and UK have fought numerous times, Spain and UK have fought, Italy fought with the Germans against everyone else.  The EU is just put there to annoy everyone.
> 
> Even in the UK we all have 'disagreements'.  Strictly speaking, the Welsh and Scottish hate the English and vice versa and the Northern Irish like the English.  The Southern English hate the Northerners (anything north of Lewisham!), the Cornish are separatists and the Highlanders (in Scotland) speak funny and kinda have funny habits on Sundays.
> 
> ...



ohh so what you're saying that everyone hates everyone and eventually tries to kill everyone else.... we should follow your lead then?

Spread the Hate!!! EU says that they don't care!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> There is no EU.  We all hate each other.  Germany has fought everyone twice, France and UK have fought numerous times, Spain and UK have fought, Italy fought with the Germans against everyone else.  The EU is just put there to annoy everyone.
> 
> Even in the UK we all have 'disagreements'.  Strictly speaking, the Welsh and Scottish hate the English and vice versa and the Northern Irish like the English.  The Southern English hate the Northerners (anything north of Lewisham!), the Cornish are separatists and the Highlanders (in Scotland) speak funny and kinda have funny habits on Sundays.
> 
> ...



The fact that you think that of Texas shows you no nothing of it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 27, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> No one post this video yet? Sad.
> 
> [yt]sWS-FoXbjVI[/yt]



Love this video!!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

Even Godzilla wishes he was an American.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 27, 2011)

Texans are fiercely proud people.  No?  My point being, they would regard themselves as very unique.  Much fighting has been done in Texas, much independence.  The US is made of many states, not all of which would be considered equal.  Without Texas there would be no 'Walker, Texas Ranger'.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Even Godzilla wishes he was an American.
> http://www.highwaygirl.com/hwg/images/godzilla.jpg



Everyone does. Its to be expected at this point.



the54thvoid said:


> Texans are fiercely proud people.  No?  My point being, they would regard themselves as very unique.  Much fighting has been done in Texas, much independence.  The US is made of many states, not all of which would be considered equal.  Without Texas there would be no 'Walker, Texas Ranger'.



We are all  independent.......and AWESOME!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Can I be an American?


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Can I be an American?



Yes


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Texans are fiercely proud people.  No?  My point being, they would regard themselves as very unique.  Much fighting has been done in Texas, much independence.  The US is made of many states, not all of which would be considered equal.  Without Texas there would be no 'Walker, Texas Ranger'.



They once named a street in Texas, Walker Texas Ranger. They had to change the name shortly after because everyone who cross it died.

Because no on crosses Chuck Norris and lives!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

How can I become an American?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Can I be an American?



Of course. Just move here and start being awesome.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course. Just move here and start being awesome.


Will do. I'll arrive riding a Racing-red pterodactyl that shoots lasers from it's nostrils, while I'm having sexual relations, with an attractive woman, to the sound of heavy-metal and drinking beer and shooting a gun. She will have orgasms every time I release a beer-fart. The pterodactyl will be carrying a M1A1 Abrams on it's paws.  
I can improve this, though. Just give me ideas.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Will do. I'll arrive riding a Racing-red pterodactyl that shoots lasers from it's nostrils, while I'm having sexual relations, with an attractive woman, to the sound of heavy-metal and drinking beer and shooting a gun. She will have orgasms every time I release a beer-fart. The pterodactyl will be carrying a M1A1 Abrams on it's paws.
> I can improve this, though. Just give me ideas.



Its a good start. Needs work but its definitely a positive start.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I see MailMan's troll effort is succeeding admirably.  Jolly good show. 



> Originally Posted by *Peter Ferrara*
> 
> 
> _An American
> ...


I don't necessarily believe all of that.  But I believe it's something that we should aspire to.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Filing in to see whats going on.


----------



## Frick (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like he's peeing. Godzilla I mean.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

That's normal when foreigners come to America.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

As an American I haven't been very proud of America for some time. America F***k no.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I guess the TSA is something to be ashamed of, but there are other things...better ones.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> As an American I haven't been very proud of America for some time. America F***k no.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



I'm proud of America. Just not of the government. America is a state of mind.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 27, 2011)

Erocker, how dare you make a Being John Malkovich reference in your profile without telling me.

And AMERICA, I LIVE HERE!


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm proud of America. Just not of the government. America is a state of mind.



The government are our elected representatives elected by the majority of blind sheep idiots. America is dead, though it lives on war and oil.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> The government are our elected representatives elected by the majority of blind sheep idiots. America is dead, though it lives on war and oil.



America is so awesome some Americans can't even process the awesome.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> The government are our elected representatives elected by the majority of blind sheep idiots. America is dead, though it lives on war and oil.


Err...that...that goes for the rest of the world too...just not with war and oil...more like drugs and other stuff...


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shit we already got a McDonald's on Mars.



This one?


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

Edit: Wow, this is great thread, great fun, great kudos to the big and fat Creator, hahaha


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Err...that...that goes for the rest of the world too...just not with war and oil...more like drugs and other stuff...



I hold my country to a higher standard. I haz dissapoint. Really though, there's a lot of great things about America, I just don't like the corporations... erm people running it.


*It's a TRAP!*


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

lol erocker, thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I hold my country to a higher standard. I haz dissapoint. Really though, there's a lot of great things about America, I just don't like the corporations... erm people running it.



I agree. You expect crap out of lesser nations. Thats why when the US hurts it actually matters........DUE TO THE AWESOME!


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2011)

'''they are the embodiment of the human spirit of freedom. Everyone who holds to that spirit, everywhere, is an American.''' in other words, milk your employees and then start your harley motorcycle abortion.... 

And Spaniards are the embodiment (if such an abortion of concept exists) of the Siesta and the Fiesta... And Germans are the embodiment of sausages and beer and metal industry (Kruppstahl anyone?!)

And we need all of the above and all of the not mentioned...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Well, I guess the TSA is something to be ashamed of, but there are other things...better ones.



No, its not the TSA. Its call people with money. You have enough, you get the pass on "safety checks" when they go off.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

erixx said:


> start your harley motorcycle abortion....



If I was in a bad mood I would ban you from the internet entirely for that comment. Personal reasons. 

You're the stereotype master.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> If I was in a bad mood I would ban you from the internet entirely for that comment. Personal reasons.



Hes not an AMERICAN. Not worth the ban.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

christ MM, You really exploded this thread. LOL 

Harleys get on my nerves with the all leather guys thinking biker gangs are cool HAHA

j/k

Harleys are mans hotrods just as muscle cars and such


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 27, 2011)

This is too hilarious to not be a member of. Sign me up!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> This is too hilarious to not be a member of. Sign me up!



Welcome to the AWESOME!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

*This needs to be on the 1st post.*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Qubit quotes his own quote in sig is fail beyond fail.... EU trend?



I have a fan!

Check out my sig - now see what you made me do?


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Is that a rifle or a shotgun?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> That's very kind and thoughtful of you........ remember to close the door on your way out



Success!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Is that a rifle or a shotgun?




Looks like a 22LR


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Is that a rifle or a shotgun?



i dont see the gun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


>





easy rhino said:


> i dont see the gun.



blind???...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

u mad?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> u mad?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

well played.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

Not from here 'nuf said


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> http://blogs.westword.com/showandtell/01 america fuck yeah.jpg



Done.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm enjoying the Star Wars thing going on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm enjoying the Star Wars thing going on.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/star-wars-porkins-o.gif



Everytime I see that I crack up.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

The American people have thier own website: http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


I'm trying to find a video that was done a few years ago by some Steve Perry wannabe. It was very over the top American and hillarious. Help me find it!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> i'm enjoying the star wars thing going on.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/star-wars-porkins-o.gif



oh yea mister mod???

<-----------------------------------


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ well played lmao


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

^---wtf!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

MM, watch your posts. You're really not in any position to post even grey area material.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> MM, watch your posts. You're really not in any position to post even grey area material.



That At-At was in mint condition!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

If it was a chick he might have let it stay HAHA!


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

was that Reayth?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img43.exs.cx/img43/7452/captain-kirk-wtf.jpg



That can't be right. Photoshop?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img43.exs.cx/img43/7452/captain-kirk-wtf.jpg



LOL! what the hell?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

"America FUCK YEAH" - Duke Nukem


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got one


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I've got one
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/a1a1a1a.png



And its still more AWESOME then the UK Clubhouse.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


>



Stargate SG-1: The Babe

I like it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> Oh gross, who called it The Poop Clubhouse? :shadedshu



Haters. As usual.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice babes.

EDIT: Just noticed...poop thread...


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Haters. As usual.



Sorry, I deleted that post, because it doubled up with the next one and I didn't wanna put them together.

Haters yeah. 

Can this Uropean be in your American* club please?! I watch lots of American TV and love all things American, especially burgers. Oh, those TGI Friday's burgers... 

*Look, I even spelled it properly!


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> Sorry, I deleted that post, because it doubled up with the next one and I didn't wanna put them together.
> 
> Haters yeah.
> 
> ...



as long as you don't say "aboot" your coo


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> as long as you don't say "aboot" your coo



Oh no, I ain't Scottish! And I think you meant "cool".


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 27, 2011)

Already working on the clubhouse banner for the signatures, MM?


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Already working in the clubhouse banner for the signatures, MM?



maybe uncle sam cleaning up EU?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Already working in the clubhouse banner for the signatures, MM?



No but I did the Uncle Sam art in the first post.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

Thread title is now *The America Clubhouse!*

I think the original *The AMERICAN TPU Clubhouse!* was better.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL, thread title is now: There's a black man in the whitehouse clubhouse


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

Who keeps changing the thread title? 

Anyways, today the American gamer wins.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> LOL, thread title is now: There's a black man in the whitehouse clubhouse
> 
> http://0.tqn.com/d/politicalhumor/1/0/b/S/2/obama-combo-breaker.jpg



Just a mod with no balls.



erocker said:


> Who keeps changing the thread title?
> 
> Anyways, today the American gamer wins.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/Untitled-1.jpg​



America always wins in the end.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> LOL, thread title is now: There's a black man in the whitehouse clubhouse



Oh no, can anyone say 'racist'? :shadedshu I think this may have crossed a line.

I'm white, btw.



erocker said:


> Who keeps changing the thread title?



I guess your mod panel doesn't show you, then.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

qubit said:


> I'm white, btw.



You don't say?!! 

Oh, considering who's online right now, there's two choices on who's changing the title. I'm not one of them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

lol this is awesome

makes me proud to be a cross eyed raging american storm trooper


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

lolololololol Bad Teeth Chav House!


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> there's two choices on who's changing the title.



someone is probably "ghosting"


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> someone is probably "ghosting"



I can see ghosts. I know who it is now, they're about to get some good ol' American justice.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I can see ghosts. I know who it is now, they're about to get some good ol' American justice.



You're gonna drop a nuke?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

It's nucular dummy, the S is silent.

edit:


garyinhere said:


>



I prefer this one:


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ yea like that one too!
this one is awesome


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/Untitled-1865.gif
> 
> 
> lolololololol Bad Teeth Chav House!



What I find funny is that you're subscribed to it.


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

*Adam and Eve in the "friend" zone*

...and then it gets really awkward...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

Quit embedding Youtube videos that won't play unless you're on Youtube.  

Also I saw the one I post in my programming class.......on vhs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> "America FUCK YEAH" - Duke Nukem



Nice-looking and gratuitous (of course I'm talking about the flag) but except for Meg Ryan's daughter there I'm pretty sure all those chicks are Mexican. They better be Mexican-American, yo! And none of this "undocumented" crap!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

hey i dont care where they come from or what race they look good and there standing in front or wrapped up in the American flag with guns there showing there support for the USA, thats grounds enough to love em leave em and hopefully not catch an STD lol or end up knocking them up.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 27, 2011)

I decided to welcome everyone to America (lots-o-pics, so spoiler tags):


Spoiler



In the USA we have:
People that love food:





People that hate food:





People that hate video games:





People that love video games:





People that can't sing:













People that can sing:





People that hate freedom and love corporations:





People that love freedom and hate corporations:





People that love computers and want them to reach their full potential:





People that want to make computers completely unusable:





People that hate the internet:





People that love the internet:





People that love drugs and alcohol:





People that hate drugs and alcohol:





People that hate the government:





People that love the government:





People that hate guns:





And people that love guns:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hey i dont care where they come from or what race they look good and there standing in front or wrapped up in the American flag with guns there showing there support for the USA, thats grounds enough to love em leave em and hopefully not catch an STD lol or end up knocking them up.



Well all right then. Carry on.



hellrazor said:


> I decided to welcome everyone to America (lots-o-pics, so spoiler tags):



Fuck yeah! USA...we got the best and worst of *EVERYTHING*.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I prefer this one:



I'm pretty sure I remember seeing that when I was in 7th grade like 12 years ago, lol, internet was in it's infancy then.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 28, 2011)

qubit said:


> Thread title is now *The America Clubhouse!*
> 
> I think the original *The AMERICAN TPU Clubhouse!* was better.



I can only assume that the thread is also the clubhouse of Argentines, Peruvians, Mexicans and Canadians, or are we, once again, confusing a country and a continent?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I can only assume that the thread is also the clubhouse of Argentines, Peruvians, Mexicans and Canadians, or are we, once again, confusing a country and a continent?



F U, everyone knows that when you say AMERICA you are referring to the good old fucking U S of fucking A!!


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> F U, everyone knows that when you say AMERICA you are referring to the good old fucking U S of fucking A!!



I see, this desire for continental status is somewhat akin to the "World Series" where you only play with yourselves - I intend no pun - perhaps we are on to something sir, but it is late, and I shall bid you goodnight.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2011)

In the motherfucking AMERICAN clubhouse we don't take kindly to yur questionin of what we say is the truth! ya hear!!? continental shmontinenal! guns, boobs and beer means U S of fucking A and AMERICA!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I can only assume that the thread is also the clubhouse of Argentines, Peruvians, Mexicans and Canadians, or are we, once again, confusing a country and a continent?



Am I wrong in thinking that despite North or South America, you are an American? I don't see your issue to be honest, you are an American if you live in any of those countries you named.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 28, 2011)

When did a bad southern accent become America? Leave the southern to us southerners.


----------



## enaher (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> In the motherfucking AMERICAN clubhouse we don't take kindly to yur questionin of what we say is the truth! ya hear!!? continental shmontinenal! guns, boobs and beer means U S of fucking A and AMERICA!



 Darnit sure louv som gud ol stereotypes


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that despite North or South America, you are an American? I don't see your issue to be honest, you are an American if you live in any of those countries you named.



No, I am neither continental nor American, I am Irish, and I was poking some harmless fun at an overzealous love of country, any country, but it was not in any way intended to be taken seriously: there is no issue.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 28, 2011)

im actually thankful that im NOT an american


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

AltecV1 said:


> im actually thankful that im NOT an american



I am also thankful you are not American.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2011)

altec, gtfo before i throw you out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> F U, everyone knows that when you say AMERICA you are referring to the good old fucking U S of fucking A!!



No actually i would say the title is misleading, i mean you could have NORTH AMERICANS or SOUTH AMERICANS as members as it stands and i know how your all jumpy about immigration.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No actually i would say the title is misleading, i mean you could have NORTH AMERICANS or SOUTH AMERICANS as members as it stands and i know how your all jumpy about immigration.



You got Americans, that you got everyone else. We are jumpy about immigration of other North Americans from below US borders.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember seeing that when I was in 7th grade like 12 years ago, lol, internet was in it's infancy then.



Meh sounds about right for me to be in a sophomore in high school which was when I took my first class in basic programming and our teacher brought in that video on VHS. Yes, at that time it was just baby Internet and good old 56k speeds. 

I can't remember for sure but I think he found it on the Internet. I also have from that year a issue of boot magazine (which was maximum pc before the name change) in which they had a shoot out between the i740, RIVA 128, Voodoo2, Rage Pro, Verite 2200, and Permedia 2. You know, the good old days. When 3Dfx was still around and Intel still couldn't make drivers..........at least somethings don't change.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 28, 2011)

Major Ashley-Pitt said:
			
		

> In our experience, Americans are uncouth misfits who should be run out of their own barbaric country.



We already run the misfits outta our country. We sent 'em back to England.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> We already run the misfits outta our country. We sent 'em back to England.



Then they sent them to Australia


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2011)

The US/UK have always had a _special_ relationship. And that's always worried me...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2011)

omg America would never do this IFHI!I!IH!II!Hi!I!

[yt]1G02vNOilnA&feature[/yt]


----------



## Melvis (Jun 28, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Then they sent them to Australia



And now we are the most powerful country in the world (economy wise) 




Easy Rhino said:


> omg America would never do this IFHI!I!IH!II!Hi!I!



Thats because Americans don't have a sense of Humor ( Unless your TheMailMan )  

I thought the video was hilarious


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 28, 2011)

Melvis said:


> I thought the video was hilarious



Then you are sure to enjoy this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw2HqyI-QRA


----------



## Melvis (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Then you are sure to enjoy this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw2HqyI-QRA



 Yes i did!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

I see you lurking Tatty.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2011)

what the hell kinda toilets are those?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what the hell kinda toilets are those?



Theres only one kind of bathroom the proper American should consider, and it's this

[yt]h-V04Q-Ymhk[/yt]


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No but I did the Uncle Sam art in the first post.


I saw it and I liked it very much. Good job. It's very well done.

EDIT: The mandatory energy drink for *AMERICANS*:









Sequel by Collegehumor:
[yt]t-3qncy5Qfk[/yt]



> I laughed so hard watching this video that I spilled my can of powerthirst all over my keyboard. Now my computer prints money and it downloaded all porn on the internet.
> ~_TheCruel_


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Shocklate, I named my character in Age of Conan that.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 28, 2011)

Melvis said:


> And now we are the most powerful country in the world (economy wise)



charging residents triple of what something is worth doesn't = a good economy
you also have one of the worse tax systems


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

I just read all 8 pages. I'm so glad i'm an American. 
I drive a german car though, can I still join?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 28, 2011)

There's a chance it was built here!


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

Americans don't build cars, what are you talking about? 
You know the new Chevy camero was buitl by Australians?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Americans don't build cars, what are you talking about?
> You know the new Chevy camero was buitl by *Queers*?



*edited*


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> *edited*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


>



Re-edited

*quad edit LOL*

Thought i couldnt see the picture due to your post but im guessing my work internet has it blocked. upload it on TPU the repost or edit your post


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Re-edited
> 
> *quad edit LOL*
> 
> Thought i couldnt see the picture due to your post but im guessing my work internet has it blocked. upload it on TPU the repost or edit your post


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110628/mc-i-approve-this-message.jpg


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Americans don't build cars, what are you talking about?
> You know the new Chevy camero was buitl by Australians?


The Camaro is actually built by canadians and was engineered by australians (Holden).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cars that are built in the US is like Volkswagen. I work in the chattanooga and they have a new plant


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 28, 2011)

In which department?
IIRC, the chattanooga plant only produces the VW Jetta. Long extinct here, due to the Bora...never understood the difference between them anyway.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cars that are built in the US is like Volkswagen. I work in the chattanooga and they have a new plant



So you are saying cars built in the US are just as good as german engineering?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2011)

actually a ton of cars are built right here in the good ole u s of a. 

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/06/19/automobiles/20090619-auto-plants-4.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mustang was built in Detroit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2011)

I work in Chattanooga but not at the VW plant, I work for ALSTOM Power machines. We build energy turbines.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what the hell kinda toilets are those?



No idea, but the first time I saw it, it was linked along with the video you posted, I presume its from the same Japanese show. Admittedly, the guy who went jetskiing while his wife looked on in horror is at least worthy of a smile.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> actually a ton of cars are built right here in the good ole u s of a.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/06/19/automobiles/20090619-auto-plants-4.html



Ahh makes me feel better about my german engineering.  

Only a few American cars that I like. Mostly classics. That's the only thing I'm not proud of americans far. Their cars.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My Mustang was built in Detroit.



You would drive a shit stain oops mean mustang


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 28, 2011)

I r american.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mitsubishi Eclipse was made in Illinois  
it also has a crappy Dodge engine in it LOL


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My Mitsubishi Eclipse was made in Illinois
> it also has a crappy Dodge engine in it LOL



But it's still a japanese car


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> You would drive a shit stain oops mean mustang




Here have some....


----------



## jasper1605 (Jun 28, 2011)

Another reason why American is awesome?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My Mustang was built in Detroit.



My Mazda was built in Detroit in the same factory.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2011)

I custom ordered my Jeep Wrangler from the factory, which is in Toledo, Ohio.
The fancy imports may be faster, but I'm pretty sure I'll win if I get to pick the track


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I custom ordered my Jeep Wrangler from the factory, which is in Toledo, Ohio.
> The fancy imports may be faster, but I'm pretty sure I'll win if I get to pick the track



Against my pony? I think not. And if its off road I got something for ya too.


----------



## qubit (Jun 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> My Mazda was built in Detroit in the same factory.



Oh no erocker, you've gone and imasculated the image of Mustangs!  Quick, delete the post!!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Against my pony? I think not. And if its off road I got something for ya too.



What do you own for off-road MM?


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2011)

qubit said:


> Oh no erocker, you've gone and imasculated the image of Mustangs!  Quick, delete the post!!



Mustangs are one of the greatest cars ever. Don't you forget it. I got my Mazda 6 because I wanted a 4-door with stick plus I got a great deal on it. I plan on getting a Boss Mustang in the next couple years. I have to finish my project truck (Ford Lightning) and sell it. I'm also in the middle of restoring my 1982 Mercedes 300CD so I have a nice fuel efficient car.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> What do you own for off-road MM?



1978 CJ5 with 900-16's on it. 

http://store.cokertire.com/900-16-firestone-military-ndt.html


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 29, 2011)

your swamp buggy wont last 5 minutes in this northern clay


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> your swamp buggy wont last 5 minutes in this northern clay



If it can take on Everglades mud, ocean sand and Georgia clay it can take on anything. Those are 900-16's son.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2011)

@MM : Bring it on !! lol
Let's take a little trip to Minnesota. Nice place called Iron Range Off-Road Park

We'll have a blast.



> Those are 900-16's son.



What's you're spread MM, you may have trouble up here cornering between trees.
Nevermind ... saw your link. Not a real wide tire.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @MM : Bring it on !! lol
> Let's take a little trip to Minnesota. Nice place called Iron Range Off-Road Park
> 
> We'll have a blast.



Man I wish. I miss my Everglades. See the thing about it is in the glades power is usless. Its all about weight distrabution, staying light and keeping it moving. Big SUVs and trucks die quick. I pulled more then a few out in my lil jeep.

Heres an idea of "light" mud in the glades. Ill find more pics so you can see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

Heres an old trail I used to run. Keep in mind these dumbasses are out there in wet season.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV3oAN5Hx84

I killed an 8 footer out there with a .45 one day lol


Heres a run on the "Gator Trail".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFqcKQ1K1WE&feature=related


----------



## Kreij (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, we have lots of mud here too 

Here's my new tires. Not 35's, but at 34.2" on 17" rims they are respectable.
(Goodyear Wrangler MT/R with Kevlar TL255/75R17)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Yeah, we have lots of mud here too
> 
> Here's my new tires. Not 35's, but at 34.2" on 17" rims they are respectable.
> (Goodyear Wrangler MT/R with Kevlar TL255/75R17)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110629/010.png



Have you taken them out yet? That tred looks to tight to me. How do they do?

If you ever can lift her a lil. Not much and get some 900-16. Seriously there is a reason the used that tire in the US Army in three wars. I had no idea how bad ass they were until I got a set.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> Mustangs are one of the greatest cars ever. Don't you forget it.


QFT.


erocker said:


> I plan on getting a Boss Mustang in the next couple years.


Which model? I would love to have a Boss Mustang, love that car. The closest thing I have is a 1:43 scale model of a Blue '70 Boss Mustang 302.


erocker said:


> I'm also in the middle of restoring my 1982 Mercedes 300CD so I have a nice fuel efficient car.


There were a few of those here still running until a couple of years. Now, many must be rusting up in some garages, or scrap-yards.


erixx said:


> Ah! I am at 4150 Mhz right now iwth a i5, that is REAL.


I fail to see what that has to do with *AMERICA*, son.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> QFT.
> 
> Which model? I would love to have a Boss Mustang, love that car. The closest thing I have is a 1:43 scale model of a Blue Boss Mustang 302.
> 
> ...



Mines an 08 GT. I pull 11  But now Kreij has me wanting the outdoors! BAH!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you taken them out yet? That tred looks to tight to me. How do they do?



No. Just got them on last Friday. 
Center tread it tighter for lower road noise and better wear.
Outer tread (hard to see in pic) gap is a good 1+ inch for mud cleaning.
Have sidewall tread (also can't see in pic) for rock climbing, especially to cling to rock edges.
I'll get a better pic. The've gotten really good reviews and the people who have them in the Jeep club love them.
Plus the kevlar banding makes them a lot more puncture resistant.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mines an 08 GT. I pull 11  But now Kreij has me wanting the outdoors! BAH!


The new Mustang is a very beautiful car too. Although I tend to overlook the GT version and jump to the souped-up versions. 
I bet your Mustang would be a good car to take some corners on the dirt.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a quick pic MM. That's a good 'ol US quarter laying at the bottom of the tread gap.
Sorry it's a little blurry, but you can see the sidewall tread too.





Any fool can drive on a road ... just sayin'


----------



## jasper1605 (Jun 30, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I custom ordered my Jeep Wrangler from the factory, which is in Toledo, Ohio.
> The fancy imports may be faster, but I'm pretty sure I'll win if I get to pick the track



That's where I'm from! 
I'm driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee though I dunno where it was made other than the U.S. of A.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> That's the only thing I'm not proud of americans far. Their cars.



The bench mark track is the Nurburgring for the most part and the good ol US of A makes he fastest Sedan, and the Fastest Street car. Whoever said American cars can't hit the corners has been proven wrong, and both of those cars run pushrod motors, who needs hightech wizardry of DOHC, classic muscle as gotten the job done and holds the records.



Kreij said:


> Here's my new tires. Not 35's, but at 34.2" on 17" rims they are respectable.
> (Goodyear Wrangler MT/R with Kevlar TL255/75R17)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110629/010.png



Those are what I am looking to pick up for my 91 Silverado, been shopping for a good price, will be getting 35x12.50x15's. They got killer reviews for on road mud tires.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you taken them out yet? That tred looks to tight to me. How do they do?



The MT/R's are about as good as it gets for a mud tire that is meant for road purposes.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 30, 2011)

Cars, schmars, real men ride bikes, preferably with a Japanese engine and American design:


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The bench mark track is the Nurburgring for the most part and the good ol US of A makes he fastest Sedan, and the Fastest Street car. Whoever said American cars can't hit the corners has been proven wrong, and both of those cars run pushrod motors, who needs hightech wizardry of DOHC, classic muscle as gotten the job done and holds the records.
> 
> Those are what I am looking to pick up for my 91 Silverado, been shopping for a good price, will be getting 35x12.50x15's. They got killer reviews for on road mud tires.
> 
> The MT/R's are about as good as it gets for a mud tire that is meant for road purposes.



I never said they can't get the job done, I just don't like the style of the American cars. I do have to give them this; working on american cars is usually really easy compared to others. i.e german cars.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 30, 2011)

French cars are worse!German cars seem to not follow logic with placement of parts or types of fittings,but french and italian


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The MT/R's are about as good as it gets for a mud tire that is meant for road purposes.


 I'm sure they have less road noise but for an off road vehicles that shouldn't be a concern.

I went through ALL KINDS of tires. One day my old man said F$#K IT and bought a set of 900-16's as he had a lot of experiance with them in Nam. We never looked back. The tred of them things don't hold mud so there is zero chance of compacting. Just look at the gap on the style tred.....












freaksavior said:


> I never said they can't get the job done, I just don't like the style of the American cars. I do have to give them this; working on american cars is usually really easy compared to others. i.e german cars.



90% of German cars are garbage and far less reliable then American cars.


----------



## horik (Jun 30, 2011)

this thread is a joke,right¿


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 30, 2011)

horik said:


> this thread is a joke,right¿


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 30, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> http://images.starcraftmazter.net/4chan/for_forums/not_sure_if_srs.jpg



Lol... on my browser it says your message was posted at 13:37.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 30, 2011)

horik said:


> this thread is a joke,right¿



It may well be, sir, the question is, did you get it?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I went through ALL KINDS of tires. One day my old man said F$#K IT and bought a set of 900-16's as he had a lot of experiance with them in Nam. We never looked back. The tred of them things don't hold mud so there is zero chance of compacting. Just look at the gap on the style tred.....



Your Dad knows good tires.  I run 750/16s all year round.  Pizza cutter tires are much more responsive and have serious foot pounds, to actually get real traction not slide around on top.  Fat tires are for people who have watched too much Fall Guy and pro wrestling.


----------



## horik (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> It may well be, sir, the question is, did you get it?



me gets it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. Bean sucks. Hes not even remotely funny.


----------



## horik (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mr. Bean sucks. Hes not even remotely funny.



The person in the picture is Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero,Spanish president.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sure they have less road noise but for an off road vehicles that shouldn't be a concern.
> 
> I went through ALL KINDS of tires. One day my old man said F$#K IT and bought a set of 900-16's as he had a lot of experiance with them in Nam. We never looked back. The tred of them things don't hold mud so there is zero chance of compacting. Just look at the gap on the style tred.....



Up here, like talked about on GN, we have Winter. You can't just toss on a mudding tire and drive it on the road and say F the noise. Because mudding tires are absolute garbage on Winter road, would actually be better off driving in the ditch than the road since some of them are great in deep snow.

So it's kind of a pain, if you have a truck and you are driving it in Winter, but want a good set of mud tires, you need to find a nice set of MT's, you can't go extremely radical like Southerners can  But the Goodyear MT/R's are rated up there with true mud tires, and the Kevlar sidewalls really allow them to hit the rocks without having to worry about puncturing a sidewall.

Mud you want that gap to release the mud, I think your average mud tires cleans the lugs out at about 3 - 5mph, where as a good MT/R is a bit higher but a really good MT/R like the Goodyear is only about 6 or 7mph, and allows Winter driving. Also, a tire like the 900-16 doesn't look to be a very good rock tire, and up North (especially Northern MN) is all about rock.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jun 30, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> So you are saying cars built in the US are just as good as german engineering?


German engineering eh?  As someone who can change their own windshield wiper fluid (that's a bit of sarcasm there, see it ?) I have to say that I'm not fond of German engineering.  It's like Japanese engineering but instead of having two adjustment brackets for something that only needs one, they have three and it uses security torx 8.3772mm bolts.

In a few years don't be surprised that you need to call BMW and profess your love for ze vaterland in order to pop the hood.

Furthermore the contemporary automotive industry is pretty globalized.  It's more appropriate to say that a car is "XX% American", than it is to say "it's American".

No offense to the good w1zzard.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2011)

horik said:


> The person in the picture is Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero,Spanish president.



what's with all the goth chicks?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what's with all the goth chicks?



Obama likes fat goth chicks?



1Kurgan1 said:


> Up here, like talked about on GN, we have Winter. You can't just toss on a mudding tire and drive it on the road and say F the noise. Because mudding tires are absolute garbage on Winter road, would actually be better off driving in the ditch than the road since some of them are great in deep snow.
> 
> So it's kind of a pain, if you have a truck and you are driving it in Winter, but want a good set of mud tires, you need to find a nice set of MT's, you can't go extremely radical like Southerners can  But the Goodyear MT/R's are rated up there with true mud tires, and the Kevlar sidewalls really allow them to hit the rocks without having to worry about puncturing a sidewall.
> 
> Mud you want that gap to release the mud, I think your average mud tires cleans the lugs out at about 3 - 5mph, where as a good MT/R is a bit higher but a really good MT/R like the Goodyear is only about 6 or 7mph, and allows Winter driving. Also, a tire like the 900-16 doesn't look to be a very good rock tire, and up North (especially Northern MN) is all about rock.



Ummm.....



MT Alex said:


> Your Dad knows good tires.  I run 750/16s all year round.  Pizza cutter tires are much more responsive and have serious foot pounds, to actually get real traction not slide around on top.  Fat tires are for people who have watched too much Fall Guy and pro wrestling.



Hes from Montana. Like I said nothing beats 900/16's


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2011)

i think we just found a new name for this clubhouse.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

horik said:


> The person in the picture is Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero,Spanish president.



Same difference.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> what's with all the goth chicks?



They are the daughters of el presidente


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 30, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> German engineering eh?  As someone who can change their own windshield wiper fluid (that's a bit of sarcasm there, see it ?) I have to say that I'm not fond of German engineering.  It's like Japanese engineering but instead of having two adjustment brackets for something that only needs one, they have three and it uses security torx 8.3772mm bolts.
> 
> In a few years don't be surprised that you need to call BMW and profess your love for ze vaterland in order to pop the hood.
> 
> ...



Why would I call BMW for an Audi? BMW from everything I heard goes to shit after about 100k miles on it.  

But I do agree with you on the rest of it. They use a triple square torx which is a pain to find. Everything is torx, everything is metric, everythign is cramped. 
I still love my car though..

Okay so enough about german cars. It's an Ameican bad fucking ass club. Not car club.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> They are the daughters of el presidente



Nice.. Devil worshipping Socialist family of doom. Gotta love Spain.


----------



## qubit (Jun 30, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://www.afunnystuff.com/forumpics/gasthisplz.jpg



So what kind of operating theatre is that?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> So what kind of operating theatre is that?



I think it's a lethal injection and or gas chamber.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 1, 2011)

bah Lethal Injection is for pussies ill opt for the Electric Chair a real man makes his death a side show for others to enjoy


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> bah Lethal Injection is for pussies ill opt for the Electric Chair a real man makes his death a side show for others to enjoy



Just make sure it's maskless so they get a good view of the eyeballs popping.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 1, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> charging residents triple of what something is worth doesn't = a good economy



Its not just us Aussies that get triple charged its all the countries that we export to as well, we tripled the price of iron ore to China and they excepted it with out blinking an eye. Then we get the crappy imported shit from other countries (like Petrol, Clothes, food etc) and get charged triple what its worth, it sux big time.

Fact is we do have a great economy and we know it, this is why we charge lots to other countries course they need it, and we export alot of stuff that us Aussies don't even see and use  :shadedshu  I wish we would stop it and give us Aussies the good stuff for once?



garyinhere said:


> you also have one of the worse tax systems



No no no no no no you got it all wrong, we don't have one of the worse tax systems we have *THE* worse tax systems in the world.  We get tax on our tax, and then just for good measure they will tax that to 

I dislike this Country more then i like it. We have good things here but we also have alot of bad things (mainly the government) Carbon Tax got introduced today i think? Oh FFS


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 1, 2011)

Maine sucks


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 1, 2011)

Club America.  I has a membership card.

Great thread, enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## qubit (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I think it's a lethal injection and or gas chamber.



I know. I was being "simple", lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 1, 2011)

I WANNA BE A MEMBER

I love me some m'erica


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I WANNA BE A MEMBER
> 
> I love me some m'erica



You're added. What do you love about AMERICA other then its not the UK?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 1, 2011)

I really love the fact that AMERICA isn't England or Great Britain, too.  What a bunch of poofters.  Montgomery has got to be the biggest catcher to ever command troops.  Hell, even Omar Bradley would have pitched on him.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 1, 2011)

Life long American
Born and raised in the largest state in the USA (and no it ain't Texas)


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> I know. I was being "simple", lol



Damn Brit messing with an American that can't grasp your subtle sarcasm. Don't you know that our education system sucks??? 

How the hell was I supposed to remember that you guys weren't man enough to kill people???


----------



## qubit (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Damn Brit messing with an American that can't grasp your subtle sarcasm. Don't you know that our education system sucks???
> 
> How the hell was I supposed to remember that you guys weren't man enough to kill people???



Now _you_ hang on a minute! I've killed lots of flies and small insects in my time (especially with fly spray). I've even flushed a spider down the toilet by accident.

_Now_ who's not man enough!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Now _you_ hang on a minute! I've killed lots of flies and small insects in my time (especially with fly spray). I've even flushed a spider down the toilet by accident.
> 
> _Now_ who's not man enough!



I was scoffing until I read about the spider. I can't mock a man who's dealt with one of those.


----------



## qubit (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I was scoffing until I read about the spider. I can't mock a man who's dealt with one of those.



Well, it _was_ an accident.  It was a bit dark in my house and I'd just started doing my business, when I saw a black dot moving around. On closer inspection, I saw it was a fairly small, hapless spider.

And I wasn't fishing it out of _that!_ So I completed my business and flushed it.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Well, it _was_ an accident.  It was a bit dark in my house and I'd just started doing my business, when I saw a black dot moving around. On closer inspection, I saw it was a fairly small, hapless spider.
> 
> And I wasn't fishing it out of _that!_ So I completed my business and flushed it.



Still, it's a spider. You can't trust 'em and you did the right thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes from Montana. Like I said nothing beats 900/16's



Any tire can be driven in snow, but it doesn't mean it will perform well. I've driven through winters on almost bald tires, made it through a snow storm with unplowed freeways, (freeway was actually closed from so much snow) snow up to my cars headlights with horrible tires. But those military tires are extremely hard, which is bad for winter driving, they become like rocks, don't want to grip anything. And with only lugs and no tread groves that run around the tire, and large spacing between the lugs, it's far from ideal for snow use, unless maybe you stud them. They might be decent on something light, but aren't they also bias ply and flat spot on anything with some decent weight? Also like I said, being a hard tire, rock use isn't a very good idea.

Not saying they won't make a great mud tire, it's what they are meant for, they will tear up mud. But as far as an all season tire, too hard, bias ply, no tread grooves around the tire.

With no center grooves and a big flat raised surface, along with raised lugs, on plowed roads that things going to be scary as hell, but like driving on a bald tire. Just like I can imagine they would be on a rainy paved road at a decent speed, just hydroplane. Not saying you can't make it work, just saying it will be far from ideal.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just updated the first post with AMERICAN AWESOME! Other lesser nations wish they had that kinda patriotism.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Any tire can be driven in snow, but it doesn't mean it will perform well. I've driven through winters on almost bald tires, made it through a snow storm with unplowed freeways, (freeway was actually closed from so much snow) snow up to my cars headlights with horrible tires. But those military tires are extremely hard, which is bad for winter driving, they become like rocks, don't want to grip anything. And with only lugs and no tread groves that run around the tire, and large spacing between the lugs, it's far from ideal for snow use, unless maybe you stud them. They might be decent on something light, but aren't they also bias ply and flat spot on anything with some decent weight? Also like I said, being a hard tire, rock use isn't a very good idea.
> 
> Not saying they won't make a great mud tire, it's what they are meant for, they will tear up mud. But as far as an all season tire, too hard, bias ply, no tread grooves around the tire.
> 
> With no center grooves and a big flat raised surface, along with raised lugs, on plowed roads that things going to be scary as hell, but like driving on a bald tire. Just like I can imagine they would be on a rainy paved road at a decent speed, just hydroplane. Not saying you can't make it work, just saying it will be far from ideal.



Works for MT Alex just fine.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 2, 2011)

To clarify, I drive 750/16's, but they have a modern tread, one that grips like you have chains on all four tires.  Sometimes they dig in and grip so well it feels like your truck is going to be pulled in half.  Some will say that skinny "pizza cutter" tires don't work well in mud.  Bull Puckey.  In the clay gumbo Eastern Montana mud, if you have wide tires you have absolutely not steering capabilites.  Period.  You'll turn your wheel, but keep going straight.  Tourists and wide tire gonads often get stranded when they get caught in a gully washer rain storm.  The ground goes from hard to grease in a matter of seconds.

Best tires ever.  Also, hydroplaning is from not enough foot pounds, not from lack of tread.  Cut down through the water and there is zero chance of hydroplaning.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah that tread design looks much better for snow, also don't look nearly as hard. But hydroplanning can be caused by lack of treads when your tires don't have any grooves running around the tire it's going to be hard for them to cut down through that water. Notice any road tire will have 2 or 3 grooves running around the tire, I can see 2 large ones on those 7.50/16's.

**EDIT**
I don't mean lack of tread, I mean poor tread design. Those military tires on not designed to drive on Wet paved roads. They are for off road /  muddy conditions.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 7, 2011)

qubit said:


> Well, it _was_ an accident.  It was a bit dark in my house and I'd just started doing my business, when I saw a black dot moving around. On closer inspection, I saw it was a fairly small, hapless spider.
> 
> And I wasn't fishing it out of _that!_ So I completed my business and flushed it.





If I can catch them alive, I always like to give them swimming lessons.



DannibusX said:


> Great thread, enjoying every minute of it.



This.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 7, 2011)

East coast here. What do I love about america? Big breasted petite teens


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah all those growth hormones and estrogen in milk sure do a body good. Well..if you're a girl.


----------



## jasper1605 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah all those growth hormones and estrogen in milk sure do a body good.



better known as silicon lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2011)

If too much swearing, mods just remove  But I feel this is a necessity for the clubhouse.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 9, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> The one on the right is TheMailMan78.
> 
> Does this mean you're going to start wars against the other clubs if they don't give you their oil?  Cause apparently you're addicted to it?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110627/addict.jpg



The USA has used all the money from the oil gathered from Iraq in the reconstruction of Iraq. If you calculate that plus all the other funds the USA is using for Iraqi reconstruction you would realize that the USA didn't do it for oil. It was imposing a Western ideology on a country violating no fly zones and shooting at USA surveillance craft for over a decade. Now is a great time for Iraq to change leadership for the better since we stupidly fought and induced their civil war. I guess you aren't much into data as much as cartoons.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Also, hydroplaning is from not enough foot pounds, not from lack of tread.



While tire pressure can be a factor, hydroplaning occurs when the speed you are driving at exceeds the tire's ability to remove enough water between the pavement and the tire to prevent the tire from lifting off the pavement.
The most critical factor in this equation is tread design.

About my little section of America ...
- I love (my section of) america because I can stand out on my deck naked, taking a piss off the side into the bushes, while shooting my rifle at bottles I put in a bonfire I started in the backyard ... and I'm doing nothing illegal.
- If my chainsaw won't start I can use my shotgun to cut down small trees.
- If you break into my house, and threaten my family I can (and will) kill you.
- If you come to my home and are needy, I will cloth, feed and give you shelter until you can get back on your feet.
- If you come to my home thirsty, I will give you all the beer you want, but I will take your car keys until you are sober.
- If you disagree with me, I will fight for your right to do so freely without gov intervention, and will not hold your opinions against you.
- If you want to come and party PM me for direction. 

Freedom. It's not just for breakfast anymore.
Do not confuse the US government with the US people. They are not the same.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2011)

If I come to your house and get all the free beer I want, you will be housing me for a long time, as I may never be able to actually get back on my feet.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2011)

You're a neighbor (MN), I'm good with that. You will have to help cut wood though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good ole wood stoves, I remember the horrors of stacking wood as a child.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2011)

I forgot to add that if I put you up, you have to go fishing with me to help us restock the freezer.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> No actually i would say the title is misleading, i mean you could have NORTH AMERICANS or SOUTH AMERICANS as members as it stands and i know how your all jumpy about immigration.



Actually the USA has some of the most open immigration in the world. So open we don't engage Mexicans from across the border crossing with weapons the majority of the time. We have them shoot at our Border defense Patrols and they don't shoot back most of the time. Drug cartels from Mexico could easily take over portions of the UK if they bordered you. Your police often times don't even carry firearms. Our police carry two handguns and a shotgun and/or rifle in the trunk. We defend our people because we have more threats to our safety. I am glad we are not so soft on criminals and we don't let fresh immigrants push us around and censor our free speach either.

Englands Finest in action:







If that was in the USA it would have played out different. If he injured someone with those bricks we would have given him a time limit to get off that roof via a provided means and if he continued to throw those bricks we might have shot his ass off. Public safety and protecting the innocent is far more important than protecting a criminal hurting innocent people.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 9, 2011)

i'm not surprised he ordered kfc,he climbed three floors for it,he must have been tired the poor little lamb..
the service wasnt very prompt though,its 2011 and he ordered it in 2006
i would have gone for something a little more like food though,maybe a nice lasagne with a cold beer to wash it down


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha even the criminals are lame in the UK!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 9, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The USA has used all the money from the oil gathered from Iraq in the reconstruction of Iraq. If you calculate that plus all the other funds the USA is using for Iraqi reconstruction you would realize that the USA didn't do it for oil. It was imposing a Western ideology on a country violating no fly zones and shooting at USA surveillance craft for over a decade. Now is a great time for Iraq to change leadership for the better since we stupidly fought and induced their civil war. I guess you aren't much into data as much as cartoons.



Little side note.  During the cold war we provided arms and supplies to the Muslim "terrorists" who fought against the Soviet Union.  These arm are now being used and distributed in the Middle East, in the efforts to stop the influence of the West.

None of these observations are ground-breaking in any sense of the word.

We went into Iraq to establish a second, and more democratic, foothold in the Middle East (where my Israelis at?).  Our leaders, for whatever reason, believed that there were weapons of mass destruction, and used it as a reason to "liberate" the people.  They "liberated" the country from the dictators that they put into power to fight the Soviets.  This is America finally doing right by the people they used as pawns in the war versus communism, no more and no less.


Back to the happy.  Anyone else finally enjoying the summer sun?  It's been a long time coming considering the massive winter this year.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Anyone else finally enjoying the summer sun? It's been a long time coming considering the massive winter this year.



Yes. Been in the pool a lot since the weather turned hotter.
I'm enjoying it as much as I can as we will have snow again in a few months. lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 9, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Anyone else finally enjoying the summer sun?  It's been a long time coming considering the massive winter this year.



Spent 4 hours in it today sweating. Probably dropped 10lbs!! it was well worth it to have a clean car though.

I have yet to go to my community pool, I really should though.....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2011)

Lies.  All I got was an ass whoopin' and a fine.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 10, 2011)

all we got is 2 window acs to deal with this inferno... cant afford to put a central one in... our house is from 1910 or somethin like that... and where I live the temps should never get this hot. 60% of the houses here don't have central becuase you normally don't need it. 






is my area forecast... bloody hell... note the averages on the side... that's how it's supposed to be this time of year.

and inb4 texans and AZ folks....

my family is from Poland and I was born in NE Ohio in the winter.... to me anything above 85 is hell!!! my genetics can't cope with it....

and when it's cold you can just bundle up and it's easier to deal with... and cheaper... I got a fireplace and tons of firewood and kerosene heaters and space heaters. 

I just wear hoodies and baggy wind pants and those keep me warm....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Actually the USA has some of the most open immigration in the world. So open we don't engage Mexicans from across the border crossing with weapons the majority of the time. We have them shoot at our Border defense Patrols and they don't shoot back most of the time. Drug cartels from Mexico could easily take over portions of the UK if they bordered you. Your police often times don't even carry firearms. Our police carry two handguns and a shotgun and/or rifle in the trunk. We defend our people because we have more threats to our safety. I am glad we are not so soft on criminals and we don't let fresh immigrants push us around and censor our free speach either.
> 
> Englands Finest in action:
> 
> ...





TheLaughingMan said:


> Lies.  All I got was an ass whoopin' and a fine.



really damn an ass whoopin and a fine, how much was the fine you must be use to the ass whoopins already. we all know hitting a man in the wallet hurts more


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 10, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> all we got is 2 window acs to deal with this inferno... cant afford to put a central one in... our house is from 1910 or somethin like that... and where I live the temps should never get this hot. 60% of the houses here don't have central becuase you normally don't need it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BZ5Lp.png
> 
> ...



Your complaining about low 90's? but then again with no central AC I can't really blame you.

Here is our 10 day forcast


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 10, 2011)

Ouch that sucks.....


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 10, 2011)

Tell me about it.  Who the hell can sleep at night when it's not below 45?  Summer sucks ass.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 10, 2011)

I would kill to have those temps right now even, and I'm sure that 3/4ths of the US would.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 10, 2011)

50 degrees out right now and so nice and comfy 
Plus, the stars are incredible.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 10, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Actually the USA has some of the most open immigration in the world. So open we don't engage Mexicans from across the border crossing with weapons the majority of the time. We have them shoot at our Border defense Patrols and they don't shoot back most of the time. Drug cartels from Mexico could easily take over portions of the UK if they bordered you. Your police often times don't even carry firearms. Our police carry two handguns and a shotgun and/or rifle in the trunk. We defend our people because we have more threats to our safety. I am glad we are not so soft on criminals and we don't let fresh immigrants push us around and censor our free speach either.
> 
> Englands Finest in action:
> 
> ...



Did i say anything about the UK? Nope so why mention it? Got an inferiority complex?
BTW i live in Scotland (lump the rest of the UK with England nice one) and we have our own judicial system protected in the act of union. Also there are different police forces in the UK for different areas.

Immigration is extremely open in the EU, we have freedom of movement. 

Mexico? Your talking in a what if scenario who is to say the UK would be the same if it bordered Mexico? We border nothing but the sea so its easy to protect our borders, i don't have a problem with people legally entering the UK; contrary to a stagnated jobs market there are labour demands in certain sectors, emigration and more people in their old age.

The reason police don't carry firearms is obvious because it would be hypocritical for police to carry arms while citizens cant, also because no one owns guns there is less of a need for a police offer to carry them. Only the anti terrorist guys carry sub machine guns and mostly they guard at airports.

Its nice when i get called out, makes me feel wanted 

I don't really see why that man on the roof got a KFC? Over here the police are liable so if for example he starved to death the officers are liable for that; (its to do with prisoners going on hunger strike from the suffragettes to the troubles in N.Ireland) although that doesn't mean he needs a KFC. First time ive heard of anything like that, how did you find out about that then?

Americans have their systems and i don't really care tbh, don't go criticising other places. Before anyone jumps, what i said was true as immigration is a big issue in America. I didn't criticise American immigration issues.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 10, 2011)

u mad? america is the king and you are a serf. gtfo outta this clubhouse, chump!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 10, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Your complaining about low 90's? but then again with no central AC I can't really blame you.
> 
> Here is our 10 day forcast
> 
> ...



What kind of heat index you got there?

Temps look the same as we are having up in KS though thanks to the heat index, we get to tack on another 10F. Go to love working outside in this. :shadedshu

At least I don't have to go to the gym.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 10, 2011)

I lol'd at most of the stuff in this thread.

Keep it up guys, MM you are doing a great job at running this one, soon it'll be as awesome as the UK thread. 



All in fun guys, all in fun.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 10, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> What kind of heat index you got there?
> 
> Temps look the same as we are having up in KS though thanks to the heat index, we get to tack on another 10F. Go to love working outside in this. :shadedshu
> 
> At least I don't have to go to the gym.



Heat index is usually 8-10. It's 95 it'll feel like 105. 

I was outside trying to mount my front mount intercooler for 3 hours and my shirt was soaked in sweat. Gross and I know y'all didn't need to know that. Texas heat sucks balls. Big hairy fucking monkey balls.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 10, 2011)

my heat index is like 8F usually. 88 and the realfeel is like 95 I believe currently.


----------



## v12dock (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice cooler week here in central IL


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 10, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> To clarify, I drive 750/16's, but they have a modern tread, one that grips like you have chains on all four tires.  Sometimes they dig in and grip so well it feels like your truck is going to be pulled in half.  Some will say that skinny "pizza cutter" tires don't work well in mud.  Bull Puckey.  In the clay gumbo Eastern Montana mud, if you have wide tires you have absolutely not steering capabilites.  Period.  You'll turn your wheel, but keep going straight.  Tourists and wide tire gonads often get stranded when they get caught in a gully washer rain storm.  The ground goes from hard to grease in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Best tires ever.  Also, hydroplaning is from not enough foot pounds, not from lack of tread.  Cut down through the water and there is zero chance of hydroplaning.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100207/048.jpg



Now that's what I am talking!!! Frigging 750 16's and a serious husky to get ya pretty much anywhere!!!

Better count me in on this thread LOL. Being in Wyoming there is some pretty serious country to deal with.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's what I did during the summer heat today.






Sad part is It doesn't fit with the bumper


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

From the angle looks like plenty of ground clearance with the bumper? My cars FMIC sat a bit low for my tastes, so I cut the bottom strip off. Then cut about an inch up off the front and back, then welded the bottom strip back in and bolted the rad back to that so it was raised up enough for ground clearance, worked slickly. That a Turbo Diesel?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> From the angle looks like plenty of ground clearance with the bumper? My cars FMIC sat a bit low for my tastes, so I cut the bottom strip off. Then cut about an inch up off the front and back, then welded the bottom strip back in and bolted the rad back to that so it was raised up enough for ground clearance, worked slickly. That a Turbo Diesel?



I actually decided it wasn't close enough to the crash bar and used nylon string to tie it closer together (obviously just to test fit) and it still didn't fit. It sucked working in the 95+ HEAT and not getting anything done. At least I got gas for $3.23 a gallon. 

It's not a turbo diesle, but a turbo 2.0l it's an Audi a4


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2011)

what brand FMIC is that?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I actually decided it wasn't close enough to the crash bar and used nylon string to tie it closer together (obviously just to test fit) and it still didn't fit. It sucked working in the 95+ HEAT and not getting anything done. At least I got gas for $3.23 a gallon.
> 
> It's not a turbo diesle, but a turbo 2.0l it's an Audi a4



What I mean is do something like this to create clearance.







Just chop the bottom of your crash bar off, trim an inch or 2 up, then weld that bottom strip back up in that notch and bolt the ic to it. So it will raise your IC up as much as you trim up.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> what brand FMIC is that?



It's a treadstone TR6 

It's rated around 400hp and i'm pushing about 250 but the stock smic just aren't cutting it. 



1Kurgan1 said:


> What I mean is do something like this to create clearance.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110711/Capture081.jpg
> 
> Just chop the bottom of your crash bar off, trim an inch or 2 up, then weld that bottom strip back up in that notch and bolt the ic to it. So it will raise your IC up as much as you trim up.



Well this guy on Audizine was able to get it to fit properly without cutting anything and I don't thin it's height, I think it's a thickness issue.

link to said thread
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/438240-Weekend-project-(pics)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thickness shouldn't matter unless it's contacting your bumper cover (I would just trim the cover then). All it looks like the guy did to fit it was flip it upside down from the way you got it. It does look very thick and not tall, I was going to ask if it was a bit small, but it's a thick rad to make up for the height. But it looks like you shouldn't have any issues retaining your bumper support, sadly when I tear off my Supercharged setup and put on my Turbo kit I think I will have to ditch my support for my FMIC


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Heat index is usually 8-10. It's 95 it'll feel like 105.
> 
> I was outside trying to mount my front mount intercooler for 3 hours and my* shirt was soaked in sweat*. Gross and I know y'all didn't need to know that. Texas heat sucks balls. Big hairy fucking monkey balls.



That's everyday at work for me.

Glad the water fountain doesn't run dry.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I wasn't complaining, I enjoyed the out doors a bit.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

ill gladly complain i hate working outside in this heat, shearing planting xmass trees running logs through the wood chipper etc. this heat sucks especially when you come home to a house thats 80-90'f


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah this heat sucks balls.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill gladly complain i hate working outside in this heat, shearing planting xmass trees running logs through the wood chipper etc. this heat sucks especially when you come home to a house thats 80-90'f



I can shear a perfect cone in no time 

I would have never thought anyone around here would even know about that shit!  Do you Easterners use corn starch?  Saves your armpit, big time.  Spent summers between Frosh year of high school through Soph year of college working the trees, most kids my age did that for a summer job.  We used to stick cones on the end of our knives and whip them at each other, and make arrows out of the long new growth on tops.  Now there isn't a tree farm left around, but a bunch of 20 year mongoloid Scotch Pines in old fields.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill gladly complain i hate working outside in this heat, shearing planting xmass trees running logs through the wood chipper etc. this heat sucks especially when you come home to a house thats 80-90'f



If I worked in it every day, yes i'd complain, but I don't.  


What do y'all think about the guy who banned kids that are 6 and under? I think he has every right to do it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> It's a treadstone TR6
> 
> It's rated around 400hp and i'm pushing about 250 but the stock smic just aren't cutting it.



Im thinking of a Mishimoto for my turbo project.






Here is my snail!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

That seems like a bit of overkill for such a small turbo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea but it leaves room from a turbo upgrade. The small 12B is good for 15PSI but later on I may upgrade to a 16B/20G

For right now tho on stock internals it may only be able to handle 5-7psi


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 13, 2011)

If your intercooler is to big, the turbo is going to suffer and not create the peak power. So either
A) get a bigger turbo
B) get a smaller core. 

Big core/small turbo is just as bad as small core/big turbo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> If your intercooler is to big, the turbo is going to suffer and not create the peak power. So either
> A) get a bigger turbo
> B) get a smaller core.
> 
> Big core/small turbo is just as bad as small core/big turbo



I have thought about just using a stock SMIC that came with the GST/GSX models until I do pickup a bigger turbo. Those ive herd are good until almost 300HP then they get heat soaked


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

So this is now the TPU Kar Klubhouse?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2011)

Its a club house to talk everything american, CARS ARE AMERICAN!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So this is now the TPU Kar Klubhouse?



No its the Klassy Kar Klubhouse and don't abbreviate that to mislead people!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So this is now the TPU Kar Klubhouse?



So change the subject away from cars then. How about Pie? Good ol' American apple fucking pie. Damn do I love some good pie. 

The stock smic are probably going to be fine. The ones on my car are rated basically for 200hp.


----------



## jasper1605 (Jul 13, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> What do y'all think about the guy who banned kids that are 6 and under? I think he has every right to do it.



He indeed does have every right to do it, and I'm glad he did.  I think the only improvement he could make on that idea is to charge people deemed too loud a 50% surcharge on their bill simply for everyone else having to put up with them.  No doubt he'll be sued over this though, but I hope he wins every case against him.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill gladly complain i hate working outside in this heat, shearing planting xmass trees running logs through the wood chipper etc. this heat sucks especially when you come home to a house thats 80-90'f



Then I have one up on you since I have a basement apartment so once it is cool, it isn't too hard to keep that way.

Do feel for you man. Working in the heat is one thing. Coming home to a place that's just slightly below what it is outside is killer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a club house to talk everything american, CARS ARE AMERICAN!



I do agree, but I would say V8's are American. And I though you should go with the GS-T or GSX stock FMIC's for now. Will be dirt cheap, so if you want that nice one, but it and save it and use the factory ones till you have a built motor and the turbo to put the big FMIC to use.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do agree, but I would say V8's are American. And I though you should go with the GS-T or GSX stock FMIC's for now. Will be dirt cheap, so if you want that nice one, but it and save it and use the factory ones till you have a built motor and the turbo to put the big FMIC to use.



Yea your right, THIS GUY has one for 15$!!


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 14, 2011)

there goes my skin... and my sanity.....






time to break out the ice bins and sit in those all day and eat popsicles. ....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> there goes my skin... and my sanity.....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Hy1Hv.png
> 
> time to break out the ice bins and sit in those all day and eat popsicles. ....


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

remixedcat said:


> there goes my skin... and my sanity.....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Hy1Hv.png
> 
> time to break out the ice bins and sit in those all day and eat popsicles. ....



Ouch, that's just like houston.

MORE CAR STUFF MWAHAHAHA

Just ordered
Pioneer AVIC Z120BT


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 14, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Ouch, that's just like houston.
> 
> MORE CAR STUFF MWAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



LOL supports pandora through iphone. I wish it let you tether for internet browsing with it  too. 

Didn't know double din units progressed that far already.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

It's ironic, I bought the most expsneive pioneer deck for ipod and gps. Oh well it'll be worth it after i'm reborn from my parents killing me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a cheap deck that plays USB/SD/AUX/CD

Its all i need.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a cheap deck that plays USB/SD/AUX/CD
> 
> Its all i need.



I have a decent midrange HD radio mp3 player in my car too. But the deck he grabbed probably has much better audio quality with lower distortion etc. That and the screens are illegal in my state anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

This is the exact one I have. Its a cheapo but WORKS!







LINK


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

What I was pissed about is the dd gps is $900 but doesn't have HD readio. I was like wtf pioneer!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont see paying that much for a radio...

I have this cheapo that I can hook my ZUNE or Droid into and get GPS/Internet radio


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 14, 2011)

American pornography:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> American pornography:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/Untitled855.png



^^^I dont get this one?^^^


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dont see paying that much for a radio...
> 
> I have this cheapo that I can hook my ZUNE or Droid into and get GPS/Internet radio







It'll look nice in there though. 



Mr McC said:


> American pornography:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/Untitled855.png








^ American


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Is that a side mount infront of the driver side tire or the AC condenser?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes it is. One on each side. That's what i'm planning to upgrade.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Yes it is. One on each side. That's what i'm planning to upgrade.



Might pickup one of those old SMIC's if you want to let it go CHEAP.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup more than likely i'll sell them since I won't need them.

The Core Is 8 1/2 tall 7 1/2 wide and 2 1/2 thick.

The new one is 22x6x3.5


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Yup more than likely i'll sell them since I won't need them.



They should do my little TD05-12B turbo some justice. LOL Its good for 15PSI but I doubt this engine will ever see that without a forged internal build


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> They should do my little TD05-12B turbo some justice. LOL Its good for 15PSI but I doubt this engine will ever see that without a forged internal build



Well hopefully i'll get the new one put on within the the next week or two, i had a slight set back with the power steering line in the way so i'll likely have to re-locate that with 
I'll need to get http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006HNM66/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Well hopefully i'll get the new one put on within the the next week or two, i had a slight set back with the power steering line in the way so i'll likely have to re-locate that with
> I'll need to get http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006HNM66/?tag=tec06d-20



Not bad, that could also double as a oil cooler if you needed one.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Not bad, that could also double as a oil cooler if you needed one.



I doubt I ever will need one. I really want a downpipe and a high flow cat along with an exhaust and that's about it. Id push about 260hp at the crank and 215ish (give or take_ to the wheels so that would be plenty for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> I doubt I ever will need one. I really want a downpipe and a high flow cat along with an exhaust and that's about it. Id push about 260hp at the crank and 215ish (give or take_ to the wheels so that would be plenty for me.



Why not buy a flange and fab your own down pipe? I used autozone 2.5in piping wit ha 2.5in elbow and a flange to make one for a buddies honda. It too about 4 hours with my uncles full shop at my disposal. I also fabbed in the waistgate dump into the exhaust.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^I dont get this one?^^^



Well, between you and I, using this thread as our sample, you people, and here I assume that you are American, have an unhealthy love of rubber. 

@ freaksaviour - that's sad. I've never been to the States, but the first thing my friends who have spent time there talked about was the obesity rate. They said that on the whole, we Ulster folk had a false impression of the average American physique, based on impressions gathered from Holywood films. The portions in restaurants and the frequency of "free refill" offers also astounded them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

We have good food....


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> We have good food....



Who am I to talk? I think the highest heart attack rate in Europe is a tossle between the Scots and us and they're more or less the same people anyway: more or less, mind you, before any Scots get delusions of grandeur


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Im a fatty and I love food. I think after my deployments to iraq, I told myself that I would never go without eating what I want. My heart will blame me later


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im a fatty and I love food. I think after my deployments to iraq, I told myself that I would never go without eating what I want. My heart will blame me later



I love food too, but the heat in southern Spain kills my apetite, we weren't built for heat: rain, hail and all forms of sleet, yes, but not heat.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 15, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Ouch, that's just like houston.
> 
> MORE CAR STUFF MWAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



yeah it sucks. I wanna go outside so bad and I rarely get to... sucks even worse as I have a sprained ankle..... not cool. (literally)


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Well, between you and I, using this thread as our sample, you people, and here I assume that you are American, have an unhealthy love of rubber.


I've always assumed that the Aussies were probably worse than us.  They have no emissions inspections; everyone lives 1000 miles from the next city and straight roads in between; they have Australian V8 Super Car (which is like NASCAR for people who abhor soap operas but delight in turning right); Mad Max; Ford Falcon . . .

They're like a desert based, obsessively conservative version of the USA.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> They're like a desert based, obsessively conservative version of the USA.



Hell, those kangas gave up their guns.  Doesn't seem to conservative to me.  

Also, emission tests are for people who live in silly states with too many people, who like to sniff other people's mufflers.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Also, emission tests are for people who live in silly states with too many people, who like to sniff other people's mufflers.


I like my state, despite its (many) whimsical laws.  Also, don't you live in the state with (perhaps) the most bizarre alcohol laws in the country?  (We got some crazy ones too )

Sniffing the muffler is an easy way to tell if you're burning rich, also you can hear the little backfires.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah the states have some stupid disgusting food, but we also have some great food as well.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I like my state, despite its (many) whimsical laws.  Also, don't you live in the state with (perhaps) the most bizarre alcohol laws in the country?  (We got some crazy ones too )



Unfortunately, no.  Our pussy House and Congress fell to the jack boot that is Fed Highway dollars and got rid of our pro open container stance.  No more driving with a beer.  Fortunately for me, I'm grandfathered in


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Unfortunately, no.  Our pussy House and Congress fell to the jack boot that is Fed Highway dollars and got rid of our pro open container stance.  No more driving with a beer.  Fortunately for me, I'm grandfathered in



Yeah I hear ya. The no speed limit thing I could get over, even dropping the DUI BAC limit to .08, but when they took away our open beer while driving I was very disappointed in our elected officials. There's just something gratifying about cracking open a cold tall boy while heading home after a long day of work.



I gotta join this club, go USA! Wooooo!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 18, 2011)

Im working till midnight tonight. god I hate this. I also work Monday and Tuesday till midnight.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2011)

AMD APUs for the WIN!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> AMD APUs for the WIN!



Yes, they play blu rays pretty damn good.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 27, 2011)

10 days with nothing? Geeze, lets not prove/make it look like we are lazy on the internet too!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 27, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2011)

we are lazy tho...


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 28, 2011)

American English has undoubtedly enriched the language as a whole, but I will never forgive you people for pronouncing the first syllable of data as a rhyme of day rather than a sound resembling the first syllable of daddy. Do you all do that?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> 10 days with nothing? Geeze, lets not prove/make it look like we are lazy on the internet too!



All of us are to busy WINNING to post everyday.......unlike the UK Clubhouse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> 10 days with nothing? Geeze, lets not prove/make it look like we are lazy on the internet too!



bump


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 28, 2011)

say daatacenter and then datacenter and upload it and post here.... 

I wanna hear a brit say  "what about a water bottle"!!!!! doooo eet!!!! Cockney preferred.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> American English has undoubtedly enriched the language as a whole, but I will never forgive you people for pronouncing the first syllable of data as a rhyme of day rather than a sound resembling the first syllable of daddy. Do you all do that?



You can't tell me that Limeys call him Commander (short a)Data.  I thought you all were the ones with the Star Trek avatars.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2011)

luv dis thred


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 28, 2011)

I collected some patriotic wallpapers.  I hope you enjoy them as much as I do* . . .


 

 

 



I don't want mac users to feel left out so here's one just for them . . .




*Pictures do not represent the the opinions of the author whether explicit or implied.  Take with food.  


MT Alex said:


> You can't tell me that Limeys call him Commander (short a)Data.  I thought you all were the ones with the Star Trek avatars.


Did you just explicit cast Data?


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> You can't tell me that Limeys call him Commander (short a)Data.  I thought you all were the ones with the Star Trek avatars.
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/memoryalpha/en/images/4/4f/Data,_2366.jpg



No, he remains Day-ta for everyone.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 28, 2011)

day-ta FTW!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> No, he remains Day-ta for everyone.



Because that is his name. It has nothing to do with pronouncing it a certain way. Data himself corrected the replacement doctor when she incorrectly said Dat-a.

In his words, "The difference good doctor is one is my name. The other is not."


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Because that is his name. It has nothing to do with pronouncing it a certain way. Data himself corrected the replacement doctor when she incorrectly said Dat-a.
> 
> In his words, "The difference good doctor is one is my name. The other is not."



I disagree with the reasoning behind the enforced pronunciation, but if they got Patrick Stewart to say Day-ta, who am I to argue?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I disagree with the reasoning behind the enforced pronunciation, but if they got Patrick Stewart to say Day-ta, who am I to argue?



If you have a name and you like it pronounced in an unconventional way, then that is your name. Who is to say otherwise and tell you that you are wrong, it's your damn name.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2011)

Would make for an awesome sticker on a VGA!!!!!


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you have a name and you like it pronounced in an unconventional way, then that is your name. Who is to say otherwise and tell you that you are wrong, it's your damn name.



Obviously, if you are personally introducing yourself to people, you have the luxury of dictating your preferred pronuncuation of your own name, but if my name appeared in an article, for instance, and was read aloud,I cannot expect to change deeply entrenched lingustic practices on a mass scale. The protagonist of Back to the Future is both MarTy and MarDy McFly, depending on who you're talking to.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2011)

I just called em all McFly like Biff did


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Obviously, if you are personally introducing yourself to people, you have the luxury of dictating your preferred pronuncuation of your own name, but if my name appeared in an article, for instance, and was read aloud,I cannot expect to change deeply entrenched lingustic practices on a mass scale. The protagonist of Back to the Future is both MarTy and MarDy McFly, depending on who you're talking to.



Agreed, but like TLM stated, if Data had a preference, that would be the way to pronounce it. Granted, if you are like me and know jack about Star Trek, I would have never known unless he had said that quote, and I would have probably used both pronunciations until I was better informed.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Agreed, but like TLM stated, if Data had a preference, that would be the way to pronounce it. Granted, if you are like me and know jack about Star Trek, I would have never known unless he had said that quote, and I would have probably used both pronunciations until I was better informed.



My mother is an avid science fiction fan, so as a child I watched all the re-runs of the original series.  I am by no means a devoted fan or in any way obsessed, but I am a fan nonetheless. Star Wars was released when I was five and that was a life-changing experience: I only wish somebody had exchanged serious words with Mr Lucas, even to the point of violence, before allowing him to produce the abomination commonly referred to as the second trilogy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> My mother is an avid science fiction fan, so as a child I watched all the re-runs of the original series.  I am by no means a devoted fan or in any way obsessed, but I am a fan nonetheless. Star Wars was released when I was five and that was a life-changing experience: I only wish somebody had exchanged serious words with Mr Lucas, even to the point of violence, before allowing him to produce the abomination commonly referred to as the second trilogy.



The second trilogy damn near ruined some of the only positive childhood memories I had. Going to see Return of the Jedi with both my parents was awesome. Seeing Jar Jar Binks almost made me kill myself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The second trilogy damn near ruined some of the only positive childhood memories I had. Going to see Return of the Jedi with both my parents was awesome. Seeing Jar Jar Binks almost made me kill myself.



I still say Eddie Murphy would have made a great Jar Jar.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I still say Eddie Murphy would have made a great Jar Jar.



I see no room for Jar Jar in any capacity.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I see no room for Jar Jar in any capacity.



Or humor I can see, lol. (aka I wasn't serious)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 29, 2011)

This is not about preferences or speech logistics. My names is pronouced 1 way and 1 way only. All other variations outside an accent are not correct. You say you can't force people to change there way of saying stuff, first that is not true. Second, while I can't change the way you say words, I can change the way you say MY name. Because if someone corrects you and you continue to say it wrong, most people will take that as disrespect and punch you in the mouth.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I figure with all of the Star Wars avatars, this is fitting.











TheLaughingMan said:


> This is not about preferences or speech logistics. My names is pronouced 1 way and 1 way only. All other variations outside an accent are not correct. You say you can't force people to change there way of saying stuff, first that is not true. Second, while I can't change the way you say words, I can change the way you say MY name. Because if someone corrects you and you continue to say it wrong, most people will take that as disrespect and punch you in the mouth.



Wouldn't the way someone says your name be only about preference (completely opposite of what you say in your first sentence). And wouldn't it be about speech logistics as well since when you read someones name you would say it based on how you think it should be pronounced, then they correct you with their preference (back to that ). If it's not about preference or speech logistics, what could it be possibly about?


----------



## cheesy999 (Aug 1, 2011)

i heard you Americans need invites to use spotify, so if any of you want one i've had them building up for while now...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 1, 2011)

Our chunk of land is the best chunk of land because we're free and have a thriving democracy that is fair and inclusive and every other chunks of land is jealous because God isn't on their side because he only blesses America cause we have the most money and we bomb the most people which inherently makes us superior.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Our chunk of land is the best chunk of land because we're free and have a thriving democracy that is fair and inclusive and every other chunks of land is jealous because God isn't on their side because he only blesses America cause we have the most money and we bomb the most people which inherently makes us superior.



And our dicks are bigger.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2011)

Everything is bigger


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Everything is bigger



Was going to say your starting to sound like a Texan now... but then I seen you live in the one state thats larger, so maybe Texans just sound like Aslaskans?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Was going to say your starting to sound like a Texan now... but then I seen you live in the one state thats larger, so maybe Texans just sound like Aslaskans?



Everything is bigger in Texas. Including the people


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

So who in here is happy about the downgrade and wishes we would start defaulting on shit?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So who in here is happy about the downgrade and wishes we would start defaulting on shit?



We might as well start now and get it over with. Our Gov't has proven that nothing is going to change until it collapses anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its needs some restructuring thats for sure. 

1. Term limits. Stop these career politicians already. I mean how many more years do I have to hear Chuck Shumer open his fucking about about shit he doesn't understand. 

2. Ban lobbyist. No more of this green industry/big oil crap.

3. Fair tax. EVERYONE pays. Just not the rich and middle class. EVERYONE.

4. Down size the fucking military. 600 billion a year? Really? Who the fuck are we gonna fight Godzilla?

5. Limit welfare programs to two years and one child. Pop another kid? Your problem.

6. Legalize weed and tax it. Debt solved.

7. Cut federal pensions. 200 billion a year saved right there. Limit it to one career and this shit will drop 50%.

8. Public Unions? Buh bye.


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 9, 2011)

if I didn't know better MM, I'd say you were my brother.  I'm pretty sure he's rattled off those same things in that exact order.  

Though I have an amendment for #5
Drug test EVERYONE on any form of government aid.  You don't pass the test you don't get your $


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at the face on Chuck Shumer. Hes just got that dick head look about him.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 9, 2011)

you need to choose a better video for the OP kid rock is terrible


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> you need to choose a better video for the OP kid rock is terrible



Hes great in concert. However you give me a better video and Ill post it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

Honestly, it doesn't matter to me if the system collapses. It will give us a chance to realize that living isn't dependent on our economic status and hopefully we will rebuild with a better system in mind.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Honestly, it doesn't matter to me if the system collapses. It will give us a chance to realize that living isn't dependent on our economic status and hopefully we will rebuild with a better system in mind.



The original system was fine. But we are not running the original system.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronald Regan said:
			
		

> In this vote-harvesting time, they use terms like the "Great Society," or as we were told a few days ago by the President, we must accept a greater government activity in the affairs of the people. But they've been a little more explicit in the past and among themselves; and all of the things I now will quote have appeared in print. These are not Republican accusations. For example, they have voices that say, "The cold war will end through our acceptance of a not undemocratic socialism." Another voice says, "The profit motive has become outmoded. It must be replaced by the incentives of the welfare state." Or, "Our traditional system of individual freedom is incapable of solving the complex problems of the 20th century." Senator Fullbright has said at Stanford University that the Constitution is outmoded. He referred to the President as "our moral teacher and our leader," and he says he is "hobbled in his task by the restrictions of power imposed on him by this antiquated document." He must "be freed," so that he "can do for us" what he knows "is best." And Senator Clark of Pennsylvania, another articulate spokesman, defines liberalism as "meeting the material needs of the masses through the full power of centralized government."
> 
> Well, I, for one, resent it when a representative of the people refers to you and me, the free men and women of this country, as "the masses." This is a term we haven't applied to ourselves in America. But beyond that, "the full power of centralized government"—this was the very thing the Founding Fathers sought to minimize. They knew that governments don't control things. A government can't control the economy without controlling people. And they know when a government sets out to do that, it must use force and coercion to achieve its purpose. They also knew, those Founding Fathers, that outside of its legitimate functions, government does nothing as well or as economically as the private sector of the economy.





			
				Ronald Regan said:
			
		

> We have so many people who can't see a fat man standing beside a thin one without coming to the conclusion the fat man got that way by taking advantage of the thin one. So they're going to solve all the problems of human misery through government and government planning. Well, now, if government planning and welfare had the answer—and they've had almost 30 years of it—shouldn't we expect government to read the score to us once in a while? Shouldn't they be telling us about the decline each year in the number of people needing help? The reduction in the need for public housing?
> 
> But the reverse is true. Each year the need grows greater; the program grows greater. We were told four years ago that 17 million people went to bed hungry each night. Well that was probably true. They were all on a diet. But now we're told that 9.3 million families in this country are poverty-stricken on the basis of earning less than 3,000 dollars a year. Welfare spending [is] 10 times greater than in the dark depths of the Depression. We're spending 45 billion dollars on welfare. Now do a little arithmetic, and you'll find that if we divided the 45 billion dollars up equally among those 9 million poor families, we'd be able to give each family 4,600 dollars a year. And this added to their present income should eliminate poverty. Direct aid to the poor, however, is only running only about 600 dollars per family. It would seem that someplace there must be some overhead.



Maybe i'm missing the point of what MM is saying, and if I am, oops, but I think that is true.

quoted from 
http://www.reagan.utexas.edu/archives/reference/timechoosing.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronald Regan was no different then FDR. Spent more then he took in. Same shit.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not big into politics but from my understanding, he had the right ideas, it just didn't really go anywhere.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The original system was fine. But we are not running the original system.



The original system was great 235 years ago, we need to refine our system drastically if we want to get anywhere.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> The original system was great 235 years ago, we need to refine our system drastically if we want to get anywhere.



Drastically changing the system put us in the situation we are in today. Just because its old don't mean it ain't right. Also just because its new doesn't make it better.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Drastically changing the system put us in the situation we are in today. Just because its old don't mean it ain't right. Also just because its new doesn't make it better.



We will never find out whats better if we've never tried anything else.

The issues today aren't political, one of the mistakes in our current society is trusting other humans driven by self wealth to run this country.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> We will never find out whats better if we've never tried anything else.
> 
> The issues today aren't political, one of the mistakes in our current society is trusting other humans driven by self wealth to run this country.



Thing was the original system made us what we were 60+ years ago. A self sufficient industrial power house. Going off that model was an experiment. You know the whole "great society" BS? Well the bills due.

Go back to states rights and shit will get better fast.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thing was the original system made us what we were 60+ years ago. A self sufficient industrial power house. Going off that model was an experiment. You know the whole "great society" BS? Well the bills due.
> 
> Go back to states rights and shit will get better fast.



But that doesn't fix the issues we are still plagued with, a replacement of the economic system that benefits everybody should be in order. It's hard to believe, but we can do without militarys and rid the world of most crimes if we were dedicated to changing.

But we are so use to the current system that no one questions it. We just tuck ourselves in and tell ourselves we're the most ''free'' nation in the world.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> But that doesn't fix the issues we are still plagued with, a replacement of the economic system that benefits everybody should be in order. It's hard to believe, but we can do without militarys and rid the world of most crimes if we were dedicated to changing.
> 
> But we are so use to the current system that no one questions it. We just tuck ourselves in and tell ourselves we're the most ''free'' nation in the world.



Oh I gotta hear this. What system would rid the world of crime? Better yet what system would remove the need for a military?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh I gotta hear this. What system would rid the world of crime? Better yet what system would remove the need for a military?



Resource based. Our system produces scarcity, hence why most steal and kill, they want money or food for their family/themselves. So we make laws because we don't understand how to fix the root cause of our problems.

Militarizes don't contribute anything to society, militarizes exist because of our unwillingness to solve issues, so we patch it up with violence cause that's all we know how to do. We kill Osama and then wait for the government to tell us who the next bad guy is and then we assassinate them, it's never ending stupidity. Don't you see that if we don't fix the underlying ideology we will just keep going in circles?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Resource based. Our system produces scarcity, hence why most steal and kill, they want money or food for their family/themselves. So we make laws because we don't understand how to fix the root cause of our problems.
> 
> Militarizes don't contribute anything to society, militarizes exist because of our unwillingness to solve issues, so we patch it up with violence cause that's all we know how to do. We kill Osama and then wait for the government to tell us who the next bad guy is and then we assassinate them, it's never ending stupidity. Don't you see that if we don't fix the underlying ideology we will just keep going in circles?



You mean the "New Venus Project"?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You mean the "New Venus Project"?



I'm a huge advocator of the Venus Project yes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm a huge advocator of the Venus Project yes.



Ah...well.....good luck with that.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 11, 2011)

American cock is bigger then british cock


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

It tough being American. All the constant winning and flow of bitches.


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Go back to states rights and shit will get better fast.



especially since that's how the original constitution was written.  The so called "federal" side of our government can be found nowhere in the document.  We were supposed to be a federation much like how the EU is designed (but we'd do it better because this is the AMERICA TPU clubhouse) with States' rights and a trade agreement via the federation.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 12, 2011)

Rescind the Interstate Commerce Clause!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey America, change your signatures NAOW!

Credit to Drerex on Evga for the sig.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=1182894&mpage=1#1183294

You'll need to resize it and you can add your username as well


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 21, 2011)

Any american beer that's just a must have? I drank this over the weekend and I think it's fantastic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2011)

Last picture kinda scares me..... whitey!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Last picture kinda scares me..... whitey!



 I am white, a month ago that would have been a more true statement though, i've been outside almost every weekend so I got a tan. more like less pale whitey now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2011)

when I posted that I was thinking of whitey from me, myself and irene LOL

I could imagine you with the glasses and the small magnifying scope LOL


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> when I posted that I was thinking of whitey from me, myself and irene LOL
> 
> I could imagine you with the glasses and the small magnifying scope LOL



lol nice. 

I usually take a picture of what I drink 
http://freaksavior.com/beer-ive-drank/


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

Update: America still rules and The Mailman should still be reinstated.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Update: America still rules and The Mailman should still be reinstated.



I love the ideals of my country.  My country has polticians at the helm who should be flogged and sent to the Canadian Arctic.  If we could do that, I'd start loving my country more.



The Mailman is...an interesting connundrum.  He generally adds little to a discussion, waving around the e-peen at the first possible chance.  The only saving grace is that the comments are usually that fun kind of insane that's hard to replicate between two rational entities.  

You have my vote for reinstatement, but only after Intel releases Sandy Bridge Enthusiast.  Untill then, I have the feeling that The Mailman would rather agressively pursue those that brought up BD.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I love the ideals of my country.  My country has polticians at the helm who should be flogged and sent to the Canadian Arctic.  If we could do that, I'd start loving my country more.



As soon as you can find me a country where the politicians aren't corrupt, I'll consider denouncing my citizenship.





> The Mailman is...an interesting connundrum.  He generally adds little to a discussion, waving around the e-peen at the first possible chance.  The only saving grace is that the comments are usually that fun kind of insane that's hard to replicate between two rational entities.
> 
> You have my vote for reinstatement, but only after Intel releases Sandy Bridge Enthusiast.  Untill then, I have the feeling that The Mailman would rather agressively pursue those that brought up BD.



Those that bring up the fail that is Bulldozer deserve a good Mailman style trolling. I don't like it any more than anybody, but BD is 100% disaster.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 25, 2011)

I support that notion of bring TMM back again.  

TPU wouldn't be what it is now without him.... well it probably would, but he brings that extra bit of WOW to it









kinda like that, but without assaulting prostitutes.  But then again it's TMM so he may very well do that too lol.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2011)

MailMan will be reinstated once his infraction expires. This isn't up for discussion on this fourm.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 25, 2011)

To bring it back home a little bit.  I've read us talking about debt, techie stuff, tires, off roading and the like.  But I've not seen any talk on guns?







Where else in the world could you find a hello kitty ar-15?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ive seen those quite often on Auction Arms. I prefer my AK47 though. I have decided I will trade my AK47 for a 1911 pistol since I hardly ever use the AK for anything other that collecting dust


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got into guns on Saturday in response to the gvt demonstrating that testing if they can cut radio, tv and all other communications on Nov 9 at 2pm.  I figure when all hell breaks loose I'd rather have a weapon beyond my $20 flea market sword and diver's knife to protect me haha.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I just got into guns on Saturday in response to the gvt demonstrating that testing if they can cut radio, tv and all other communications on Nov 9 at 2pm.  I figure when all hell breaks loose I'd rather have a weapon beyond my $20 flea market sword and diver's knife to protect me haha.



LOL you must have some type of protection if something like that or a zombie apocalypse happens


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

For those thinking of the zombie apocalypse, please think of one thing.

Do not use molitov cocktails against the undead.  Not only will you have brain munching zombies chasing you, but you'll brain munching zombies chasing you on fire.

Think of the children.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 25, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> zombie apocalypse happens



http://www.snponline.com/articles/2011/10/18/delaware_news/news/dealldelzo_20111011_1216pm_1.txt

Delaware, Ohio will be prepared in the event that happens haha.  

I'm curious why they have people going there to use a cure on the "zombies"?  Does the gvt know about zombies already and are hoarding the cure from the public so we'll have to rely on them when the zombies are released??


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 25, 2011)

This might help y'all prepare for the zombie attack

http://freaksavior.com/school/zombies/


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> MailMan will be reinstated once his infraction expires. This isn't up for discussion on this fourm.



If you don't mind me asking, when will this be?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 19, 2011)

I was sent back here by the Brits because they are jealous of not getting to steal and fuck up a language. So here I am.


----------



## Bow (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> I was sent back here by the Brits because they are jealous of not getting to steal and fuck up a language. So here I am.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2011)

bored. want a beer.


----------



## maraudon (Dec 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://image.geotorrents.com/images/km41zvj5j23rjv1baz.jpg




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bZzM4s0Hgs&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

I was wondering if the USA club house could be moved to techPowerUp! Club Forum as well ?


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

#occupy old GN!


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe should just close this thread any way ? We do not need a stinking club house .


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

Well that sucked ! Got stuck all back of the bus and shit ! Where NO ONE will see the post no one will give a crap . Great The UK gets the front seat we get fucked ! Thanks !


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh sure, now they close our bitch thread.:shadedshu 
We need to start a list of emoticon demands. So far we have this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Back bitches!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 10, 2011)

#Supporttheseguys


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Still under other... I just noticed that


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Oh sure, now they close our bitch thread.:shadedshu
> We need to start a list of emoticon demands. So far we have this http://smileyshack.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/sgiving-the-finger_100-110.gif and this http://www.arcticchat.com/forum/images/smilies/wtf.gif



Yeah I bet if I tattooed the British flag on my ass they may listen . But hey I am American we do not matter . Our club house belongs in GN NOT THERE THOUGH ! WHAT THE FUCK ??? They even get Icons what is it we get ? THE BACK OF THE BUS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah I bet if I tattooed the British flag on my ass they may listen . But hey I am American we do not matter . Our club house belongs in GN NOT THERE THOUGH ! WHAT THE FUCK ??? They even get Icons what is it we get ? THE BACK OF THE BUS !!!!!!!!!!!!



You got your wish


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah I bet if I tattooed the British flag on my ass they may listen . But hey I am American we do not matter . Our club house belongs in GN NOT THERE THOUGH ! WHAT THE FUCK ??? They even get Icons what is it we get ? THE BACK OF THE BUS !!!!!!!!!!!!



You need to understand. It's posts like this that get things moved to GN. There are posting guidelines that we need to adhere to. This rarely used thread has been moved back to the clubhouse where it will be unused again after some of you get all the drama out of your systems. Please behave. We are working on setting a policy for the clubhouse.

Thank you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks erocker! Policy is what the clubhouses need. We get out of line sometimes and it doesnt need to happen (remembrance of BF3 thread )


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, thanks erocker. What about those emoticons?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

I think the they were getting them from other websites


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, I know. But can't they be implemented here?


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks erocker! Policy is what the clubhouses need. We get out of line sometimes and it doesnt need to happen (remembrance of BF3 thread )



Yes THANK YOU Erocker ! 

Speaking of B3 and new games it sure would be nice if I could get a new game . Christmas has been canceled at my home . With no job and no other income but my wife's things are MORE than tight ! Been 4 years now and still no job for me ! Stuck in a rut and can not seem to get out of it . Sure wish I had a Christmas this year but OH WELL nothing for me my wife or any one else .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Were you live and how old are you? Have you thought about the military? The U.S. Army is still hiring


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were you live and how old are you? Have you thought about the military? The U.S. Army is still hiring



I am 44 served in the Military and all that . Nothing at all is opening up for me . Hell I can not even get hired at Wall Mart . They told me that I am over qualified ! I just wish you all a Merry Christmas , I know mine will be less than merry once again . Just getting way too depressed ! I feel much better that the Club house got moved back . I will consider it my one and only gift from TPU and erocker ! Thank YOU  Oh I live in Washington state right now .

Well I will be back shortly I need to go get some food , Today is food stamp day ,, Yeah ! A good 200 bucks for the month .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

There are tons of services that help vets get jobs whether is temp work or full time employment. 

Jobs for veterans


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear all that man. Washington state is one of the hardest hit too in terms of job losses. Even harder to move when you're broke though. Hope things look up.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2011)

I say f*ck em all delete all clubhouse threads


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

athlonx2 said:


> i say f*ck em all delete all clubhouse threads



haha!


----------



## trickson (Dec 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sorry to hear all that man. Washington state is one of the hardest hit too in terms of job losses. Even harder to move when you're broke though. Hope things look up.



You got that right .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> I say f*ck em all delete all clubhouse threads



After seeing all the cry baby pussy rants about all this, i kinda agree.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> This rarely used thread has been moved back to the clubhouse where it will be unused again after some of you get all the drama out of your systems.



Happened quicker than I expected. 4 days of no posts. I'm happy for the drama queens who had to have their precious unused clubhouse. Congrats!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

LOLz  We were making a big comback! I also noticed that the UK clubhouse has been quite as well


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2011)

I have been feeling under the weather as of late . But yeah I thought it would be over the moment it started as well .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

This how american dogs roll!


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.faillol.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/dogjumpfromcar.gif
> 
> This how american dogs roll!



LOL ! That was great !


----------



## JATownes (Dec 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.faillol.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/dogjumpfromcar.gif
> 
> This how american dogs roll!



That .gif has been saved.  Classic!!!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 14, 2011)

JATownes said:


> That .gif has been saved.  Classic!!!



Those titties in your avi are classic!!!


----------



## JATownes (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Those titties in your avi are classic!!!



They are my wife's...now I just need to find out where she is and marry her.


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Those titties in your avi are classic!!!



Them titties are fake !


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> Happened quicker than I expected. 4 days of no posts. I'm happy for the drama queens who had to have their precious unused clubhouse. Congrats!



The most vocal have been the quietest . I agree with AthlonX2.
After visiting the other forum i cannot see why at all these threads are necessary, the other forum fulfils and exceeds all requirements.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 14, 2011)

JATownes said:


> They are my wife's...now I just need to find out where she is and marry her.



That is a search worth taking.



trickson said:


> Them titties are fake !



This is America dammit!!! We like fake titties.


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> That is a search worth taking.



Yeah she won't know it till she finds you in her home 





Damn_Smooth said:


> This is America dammit!!! We like fake titties.



Not all like them silicon balloons :shadedshu Just way too big  If she rides a motorcycle with out a top on she will beat the shit out of herself !


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 14, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah she won't know it till she finds you in her home
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll would keep her too busy beating the shit out of me with them to put her on the back of a bike.


----------



## JATownes (Dec 14, 2011)

[yt]-sEcecGOVMo[/yt]

OK...I better quit before I get b& for too much boobie talk.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

LOL those things are gonna be at her knees when she reaches 50 LOL


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2011)

Well at lease she wont drown , Them are floatation devices built right in !


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.faillol.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/dogjumpfromcar.gif
> 
> This how american dogs roll!



I love how the dog running along side the car was like "wtf was that?".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2011)

Only in america!


----------



## JATownes (Dec 16, 2011)

HEY!!!  That is the wife I have been looking for!!!  Hot, Sexy & Not Too Bright!!!  The perfect combination!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> Happened quicker than I expected. 4 days of no posts. I'm happy for the drama queens who had to have their precious unused clubhouse. Congrats!



Team Edward!


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.faillol.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/dogjumpfromcar.gif
> 
> This how american dogs roll!



Oh god that's funny!!  Just how dumb are dogs?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Dec 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Team Edward!



Fuck you and your Twilight. I'm giving that to the Brits.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and has a happy new year!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas to my American friends, hope you are all having a great holiday


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Merry Xmas to my American friends, hope you are all having a great holiday



Get out ya Red Coat!.........(stops to think) OMG SANTA IS BRITISH!


----------

